# Bullying - Discussion



## Elijo (May 19, 2013)

Personally, yes, I've been bullied, I've been there.

What are your opinions on bullying and have you ever been bullied before? Remember, since this is a *serious* topic you must discuss this maturely.


----------



## Cardbored (May 19, 2013)

I was a little awkward in middle school but I wasn't bullied for it. In the 8th grade there was this 7th grade skater punk in my drama class who would call me a nerd (because I wore glasses). One time he tried to kick me but he missed, then I front kicked him in the side of his pelvis and he rolled backward. Though that wasn't the best way to handle it, sometimes you have to fight back to show that you aren't going to take **** from anyone. He didn't mess with me much after that.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 19, 2013)

Yes I have been bullied before, usually it was about my sexuality. I just ignored it if I could, I only ever had one person say they would physically hurt me but they never did in the end. I found it impacted a lot on my school work, especially when it would make me feel down. It takes a lot to believe in yourself when you have people telling you horrible stuff all the time (even yourself). Sometimes family members would be bullies as well, that was hard to deal with.

My things I used to do was
Try to always be with friends
Try to always be in a 'safe place'
Always look for opportunities to make friends or be friendly to people
Find adults you can trust
Ask them to stop (this doesn't always work, but in a few cases it did)

I did learn quite a lot from it though
How to be patient
To realise I am an important person and it wasn't a reflection of me, but more about what they are/were
Not to blame myself for just being me
To always seek help if I need it and can't seem to find a way to deal with a situation myself
Always think before I act
To grow up and be more mature about life
much more.

So in a way I was grateful that I was given opportunities to grow and learn! If I didn't have people who believed I was crap and not worth anything then I wouldn't have had something to look at and say, hell no! I'm much better than what they believe and I know better then them because I know me better than them!


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 19, 2013)

I used to be bullied a lot, all the way through primary school and on and off during secondary school... I've found that being bullied has made it harder to make friends and I tend to keep my emotions bottled up...

Though recently a boy at my school, who was a lot younger than me, committed suicide due to bullying. I didn't know him, but it was sad and everyone was very subdued for awhile... But things about it were a bit iffy:
The family told the school not to talk to press at all or post anything on social media about it. Though literally hours after the school found out the mother was on Facebook and Twitter broadcasting about her son's death... and that 'the school had killed him'.
Now the school can't defend itself and suddenly in our last school examination we've been dropped from the top band of schools to one of the lowest band, even though in the report they had very little negative things to say.
Also the mother is trying to get a law passed, Ayden's Law, which makes bullying a CRIMINAL OFFENCE, I can just imagine how this will be abused and how much problems it will cause ('Sorry Timmy, we can't let you become a teacher as you picked on a boy when you were seven years old and have a criminal record because of it')


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 19, 2013)

I used to get bullied all the time when I was at school - but no where near to the extent of my best friend (we went to different schools)

I used to get name calling because I dressed a little eccentric, it wasnt really a good thing to dress to suit you in my old school, everyone kinda looked the same and never stood out as much as I did...... my friend had physical bullying and I know it caused her a tonne of issues...... we both agreed though that in some way it made us much stronger these days and we still both dress to suit our own tastes! 

I actually went back to my old town and saw a tonne of people who were complete ***ts to me at school and as horrible as it sounds, it makes me quite happy that Im doing much better than they are....


----------



## Elijo (May 19, 2013)

Through first to third grade I got teased because I had a bad case of head lice.
In third grade I got teased because my sister had an obsession with pokemon (apparently it wasn't popular at school at the time).
In fourth grade I got teased because I was really skinny at the time because of puberty and a lot of my classmates thought I was dating a new student because I was hanging out with him a lot (we were only friends btw) and they teased me because of that.
In sixth grade I had my stuff stolen and there were rumours of me dating my two best friends.
This year so far I've been:
Poked in the back, thrown paper at and teased because I have been hanging out with guys lately.

I can tell that there have been people who have suffered worse than me though. I'm still being bullied sometimes but I've been strong through all these years so I can handle a few more!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 19, 2013)

Ok I don't think I've told anyone but my best friend before, but I don't see why I shouldn't share my thoughts.

I loved Primary School, yes, I was the awkward one at the back of the classroom that never said anything to anyone, and yes, I only really had one friend. But no one really cared, we were just a bunch of kids.

Secondary School on the other hand, is like, the worst nightmare I could possibly imagine. I get called a c*ink, a n***er and loads of horrible racist words. I can't figure out if its because I AM Japanese, or if they just find me as an easy target. They push me around all the time punch me in the arm and stomach, shove me into lockers blah blah blah. I just can't tell anyone though, I'm too shy, plus my tutor hates everyone in the class so he won't care. I once was crying in class and he was trying not to laugh like everyone else, I saw him. I can't tell the principal because he is never in, and when he is in he is way too busy, and when you knock on his door he says "Whoever it is, please come back at Lunch" and when I go back at lunch he says "Whoever it is come see me at the end of the day" and you can guess what happens then. I just can't pluck up the courage to tell my mum and dad because I would hate to see them worry, I know if I tell my mum she will cry straight away because the same thing happened to her. I won't bring back those memories for her, I just can't see her like that again. I don't live with my dad anymore, he moved to Japan after my parents split up so I can't tell him either.
The only person who knows is my best friend. She wants me to tell a teacher or some sort of adult, but I say no. If I don't give them a reaction and just walk away, they won't do it anymore. Because all they want is a reaction, to see people suffer. Its pure evil.


----------



## Trundle (May 19, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> Through first to third grade I got teased because I had a bad case of head lice.
> In third grade I got teased because my sister had an obsession with pokemon (apparently it wasn't popular at school at the time).
> In fourth grade I got teased because I was really skinny at the time because of puberty and a lot of my classmates thought I was dating a new student because I was hanging out with him a lot (we were only friends btw) and they teased me because of that.
> In sixth grade I had my stuff stolen and there were rumours of me dating my two best friends.
> ...



Soon enough, you won't be teased for hanging out with guys, I can assure you.
For me, I wasn't bullied too badly, but I was somewhat because I was a short kid with glasses throughout most of middle school. I had moved around a lot because my dad was a pastor (3 different schools in Grade 5!), but I went through all of my middle school years at the same school. In Grade 6 I actually had a lot of nerds in my class; about half of the guys, but in Grade 7 I was surrounded by people with slight mental deficiencies and just overall really stupid people. Sometimes, this one stupid jerk I knew just out of the blue kicked me in the leg. I didn't retaliate because I was pretty weak. He did it about 3 or 4 other times with him calling me names along with it before I finally did something about it.
Eventually, once high school rolled along, people realized I was actually smart and funny, and also fun to be around. I can make friends with almost anybody I meet (most of the drug dealers hate me though, I'm assuming it's jealousy), and there have even been times at the school where people have started some kind of fan page on facebook for me. I am an introvert, and I don't like the overtime extended attention, but at this rate I will be one of the most memorable students in Grade 12.
tl;dr - I was bullied some because middle school is rough but in high school I was all good. I rambled a lot.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

I get sweared at, made fun of, there are rumors of me dating /being pregnant with a boy made Misael.(well he is kinda cute, in my opinion). And I get teased for having a dsi, not having a cellphone, my chainsaw obsession, my hate for the Harlem Shake, stuff like that. Oh yeah, and I also get made fun of because of my voice. And guess who made half of this happen.

  Admit it. I'm just the kind of person nobody likes.


----------



## the_bria (May 19, 2013)

in elementary school i was teased a lot.  i was that weird girl with emotional problems who read all the time.  in high school it wasn't too bad.  had a few bottles thrown at me, and because my best friend was gay we got teased a lot for that but it wasn't as bad as a lot of kids have it.  i found that the best way to deal with it was to just not give a f***.  i mean, were a bunch of dumb*** kids who were never gonna be important to me in any way so why should i care what they think or say?   

also, letting them think you're crazy keeps them from messing with you.  lol


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

What if you are crazy.


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

I've been bullied countless times on countless websites because of one thing: *I'm HomeSchooled.*

One example I can remember is one forum (which I won't name...) the member's were ganging up on me after one asked "what grade are you in", and I replied "I go through an online school, and they don't grade the same way public schools do". And then, subsequently I was bombarded with hatful rhetoric, racial slurs, ect, ect. I then defended myself, and was banned from the site. 

I must say though, that doesn't even compare to some experiences I read on here, and I feel sorry for all of you. 'Cause online bullying doesn't even come close to the harm bullying physically can have.


----------



## the_bria (May 19, 2013)

if you are crazy they should know better than to mess around with you! 

but seriously, if it's just verbal bullying, act like you don't care.   eventually they will give up.


----------



## kierraaa- (May 19, 2013)

I was bullied on and off during my 7th grade year in middle school. Personally I don't think anyone have should endure any form of bullying doesn't matter mentally or physically. Some people take the bullying that they have gone through to make them a stronger person, some people aren't that strong to do so and it's just really sad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2013)

I was bullied from about 3rd Grade to 6th Grade. It ranged from physical abuse (which got very violent and caused me to miss school for a bit in both fear and pain) and from words. Around 5th grade, the abuse caused me to slip into serious depression and eventually, thoughts of suicide. All of this blew up in 7th grade when I got to a new school. A bunch of people messed me up really bad and I tried taking my own life because of what happened. Luckily, I didn't have the will to do it. I was bullied because of my weight (both in real life and on the internet, even on here for a while) which caused me to completely hate myself even more. Now, yea, it really bugged me and totally wrecked me and was a main source of my depression, but I also figured that there are some things I can change. If I was tired of being bugged about my weight, then I should do something about it. During the end of 10th Grade Year to the start of 11th Grade Year, I lost about 40lbs (18.1437kg) and changed a lot of my eating habits. Did that make the depression go away? No, I still struggle with that daily. It looms over me like a thundercloud, waiting to strike at any minute, but I'm a fighter, so I fight through it. 

I'd like to say there's one cure-all for bullying. Thing is, you can never stop it. It will never stop. I'm not trying to be a cynic or cause you to lose hope, but teachers in public school typically don't care or aren't allowed to do anything about it. If you're in physical harm, then fight back. Don't _ever_ let yourself become a punching bag for some kid with issues. I came out on top of grade school bullying. The scars never fully healed, but I'm working on that (along with the truckload of other issues I have to deal with), but look at me compared to them. I've gotten a great education, I have plenty of friends, I've loved and been loved in a relationship, I'm going off to a University and where are they? Five of them are in jail for ten-twenty and three of them are parents already with kids they didn't want. Their bad decisions led them down that road, while mine led me up a higher road. 

Bullying is wrong and takes many forms. Even gossiping and talking behind someone's back is bullying. It _will_ get back to them and it _will_ come back to bite you in the ass. There is no excuse for treating people terribly. Fighting back isn't being a bully, it's defending yourself and your well-being. We're all in this life together, essentially blind as to what's coming next. We're waiting to get blind-sided by life's next obstacle. Some of us have cheat-sheets, some of us don't,  but we're all here to help each other. "I press on toward the goal to win the prize for which God has called me heavenward in Christ Jesus." (Philippians 3:14) That's my goal in this race and I hope to help others run towards that goal as well. Whether you're a Christian or not, we're all running this race called life. But instead of knocking each other down and trying to make yourself look good, despite your philosophy in life, your "place" does not matter. We all ultimately reach the end at some point and it is as if our place never mattered at all. So why not leave a good legacy and make your life worthwhile? Why spend it tearing people down and trying to burn them to the ground? It's not worth it. There's no justification for bullying. Anyone can feel free to try to justify it, but we'll see just how far you get with that.


----------



## Wrathie83 (May 19, 2013)

Right from nursery til after i left college, i was bullied for no reason because obviously the little scrotums had nothing better to do. Some say it was because i was a quiet kid, who kept themselves to themselves but i think that's just b.s personally. But the biggest mistake i ever did was letting them wear me down and making me hate myself.


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 19, 2013)

Thankfully, I don't get bullied, but people I know do.  The other day I started hanging out with some kids that people talk about behind their backs.  I make an effort to tell the people talking to start making fun of me too because the kids are really cool and they get bullied for liking things like League of Legends and anime.  I love both of those things and they still get made fun of because "They do be the palest crackas" and various other pointless factors.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Hey said:


> "They do be the palest crackas"



Tell me more about the palest crackas.


----------



## Julie (May 20, 2013)

bullying for me became really prominent when I moved to the US in 5th grade. I didn't know how american public schools were like and didn't know a lot of details about american culture so I was made fun of for making simple mistakes. I remember that I was in PE class and I didn't know how to play baseball so I sat on the field because I was confused, and everyone laughed. and also for lunch, we all sit as a class but I accidentally sat in a different class's table and was laughed at. I would also constantly get lost and arrive late to class, which i was laughed at for too. I was also made fun of for other silly things like bad grammar and the way I pronounced certain things differently because I wasn't used to speaking in English that frequently yet. I had no friends because everyone had their own friend that they've known since kindergarten, so I was always left alone. The only thing that made me happy that year was going home and drawing and playing online games with the friends that I had met online.

When I went to middle school in 6th grade the bullying stopped but I still didn't have friends and was really alone. I didn't make any good friends or was comfortable with being myself until 7th grade.


----------



## SecondSider (May 21, 2013)

There are a lot of people in my class who tend to bully me because of my interest in movies. Whenever I bring one in for another class, one student would go:

"Classic movie from the 60's? Messed up, watch something else."
"Foreign movie? Messed up, go watch something else."
"Surreal movie? Messed up, go watch something else."
"Movie with lots of nudity (A Clockwork Orange, Eyes Wide Shut, Blue Velvet)? Messed up, go watch something else."
"Reversed movie? Messed up, go watch something else."
"Movie with lots of violence? Messed up, go watch something else."

Stuff like that just comes out of his mouth all the time. I'm interested in these movies, so why does he need to come in and keep ruining it for me?!  He was one of my friends, but there are lots of times when he can be a complete jerk. Also there is another kid in my class who pretends to like movies as much as I do, and when I try to quiz him, he gave the stupidest answers to the question and all his idiot friends kept saying they were correct! Here are some examples of stuff he said:

"What does the movie _A Clockwork Orange_ about?"
Response: "It's about an orange on a clock."
Correct answer: "It's about a teenage gang in a future world who commit what is known as 'ultra-violence.'"

"What is the movie _Rain Man_ about?"
Response: "It's about the superhero who controls the rain."
Correct answer: "It's about the relationship between a selfish person and his savant brother."

This kid is just stupid. And after finding out about what _A Clockwork Orange_ is about from me, he goes:

"You know I don't watch porn movies!"

What? Scenes of female nudity make it porn?!  That's like saying _American Beauty_ is a porn movie! Both are great movies, and he has to make fun of them like that?! Come on, what an idiot. I am bullied because of my interest in movies?! Come on, these guys will get it someday. I don't know how, but they'll get it.


----------



## Cottonball (May 21, 2013)

Ah I wasn't bullied really.. In Middle school it would just be someone replying with a rude reply to a question I asked or something I had said. There were a few times someone said something mean to me but I just brush it off. I don't remember anything major. In high school I didn't get bullied at all.


----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

Every time I tried to type something out I couldn't word it in a way I would like it to be taken.

So the tl;dr version: bullying bad.


----------



## Bambi (May 21, 2013)

I'm with PapaNer, I can't type it out so it is taken correctly.

Yes I was bullied really badly. I'm thankful Facebook wasn't around while I was in high school.


----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

I was bullied from grade 6 to grade 8 (mostly). Some people just don't know how to act in social situations and just act extremely immature I guess. I was extremely lonely and grade 6 was without a doubt the worst year of my life.

Honestly I wish they would get rid of the word bullying and call it what it really is, harassment.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

I love bullying.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

Really? ...Really, I hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Really? ...Really, I hope you're being sarcastic.



Shutup nerd.

No, but I really wonder what sort of discussion the guy posting this thought he'd prompt. One can safely assume that posting this on a video game message board will invariably get replies from people saying, "Yes, I've been bullied. My opinion is that it's not good."


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

"Why are you wearing a girl's jumper?"
"Are you a boy or a girl?"
"Do you wear girls underwear?"
"Why am I covered in my own blood?"

like i wouldnt call it bullying but the amount of objectifying, invasive, rude and ignorant sound that comes out of some people's mouths dude. I just kind of stopped talking to people that aren't my friends in year 10 because I was worried everyone was catching on and would find out that i am in fact a shark and id have to eat them.


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

Bullying hm.. well, I wasn't too much overall, just in one particular school. I got made fun of for my appearance a lot, mainly my gapped teeth and I was a bit overweight and just, blah. I wound up going back to finish up high school, I had lost the weight, my teeth were fixed and was fairly happy with myself. I saw the same people who teased me looking like they always did, a bunch of.. ah.. hm.. escorts? Hahah. I realized just how silly it was to worry about what people like them thought of me.

Bullying itself, yeah I can't complain too much. My real problem was my social anxiety that stopped me from making friends beyond the age of 10. Which still, I am best friends with a couple of great girls whom I did meet around that age.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

I haven't been bullied. :/

Well, there was once. All this happened in a single day and then it was done. A girl was harassing me for being gay so I walked back to where I usually eat lunch. She followed me, I told her to "**** off, (insert four letter c-word here)". She then punched me and she had these massive nails and scratched my face.

She got suspended for a week. I got suspended for a day due to inciting the whole thing. It got written off my record though.

And that's all that happened.


----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Shutup nerd.
> 
> No, but I really wonder what sort of discussion the guy posting this thought he'd prompt. One can safely assume that posting this on a video game message board will invariably get replies from people saying, "Yes, I've been bullied. My opinion is that it's not good."



Well I think he wanted to start a discussion about bullying, without pointless criticism.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> inciting the whole thing.



the amount of victim blaming queer kids get makes my blood freeze. In the words of patrick wolf.

"With gay or bi people, I think education still wonders if it's a nature-versus-nurture thing. If you were black, they'd know they couldn't change you, and racist bullying would never be condoned, but if someone is quite feminine or knows they might be gay at 13, they think they can change you with a bit of rugby."


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

You said:


> Well I think he wanted to start a discussion about bullying, without pointless criticism.



There had been literally one reply of substance up to that point. Great, deep discussion.

I see these threads all over this place: Here's a thing, discuss. That's not even an exaggeration. All it is is an invitation for someone to state an opinion, like some kind of perverse cooperative blog.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Shutup nerd.
> 
> No, but I really wonder what sort of discussion the guy posting this thought he'd prompt. One can safely assume that posting this on a video game message board will invariably get replies from people saying, "Yes, I've been bullied. My opinion is that it's not good."



So be it, then. Maybe he wanted to hear others experiences? And I think anywhere people will have the opinion that it's not a good thing. 

I'd rather read a short and simple post stating they don't agree with bullying than a rant that is pro-bully.


----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> There had been literally one reply of substance up to that point. Great, deep discussion.
> 
> I see these threads all over this place: Here's a thing, discuss. That's not even an exaggeration. All it is is an invitation for someone to state an opinion, like some kind of perverse cooperative blog.



I know what you're saying but why does it matter, really?


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> There had been literally one reply of substance up to that point. Great, deep discussion.
> 
> I see these threads all over this place: Here's a thing, discuss. That's not even an exaggeration.



that's what like 90% of threads are. And well yeah, if its something most people would agree on like "Hey guys hitler was bad right?" then what are you expecting other than nodding of heads? And if anything gets heated it usually gets locked. Internet.

However like, this is also a place to discuss experiences and junk and share and stuff.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I'd rather read a short and simple post stating they don't agree with bullying than a rant that is pro-bully.


Literally no one would do that.



You said:


> I know what you're saying but why does it matter, really?


Because for some unknown reason I still have an interest in making TBT interesting.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> the amount of victim blaming queer kids get makes my blood freeze. In the words of patrick wolf.
> 
> "With gay or bi people, I think education still wonders if it's a nature-versus-nurture thing. If you were black, they'd know they couldn't change you, and racist bullying would never be condoned, but if someone is quite feminine or knows they might be gay at 13, they think they can change you with a bit of rugby."



Except I technically did incite her to punch me by calling her ****. :/


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Except I technically did incite her to punch me by calling her ****. :/



That's what I was going to point out.

Also I think rugby would have the opposite effect.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Except I technically did incite her to punch me by calling her ****. :/



I would argue that discriminating and harassing you in a provoking leaves you on a mighty high white horse dude. I would of probably headbutted her at that point, and all you did was call her a bad word. Like, im pretty sure her straight fee fee's will heal over time. And then she attacked you, and the school system did not take your side, because to them it was just a spat between kids and not a case of an oppressive hate based attack.

It happened to me all the time until i left my school, because i was sick of not getting recognised and just swept under the carpet by the school. Its pretty poop.


----------



## inSein (May 21, 2013)

Most complaints of bullying, and especially cyber bullying, to me is a joke. 

Like that stupid cartoon network ad they have on TV now. Not letting that random girl sit at the table with you isn't bullying, and it's a total overreaction to need to tattletale about it. C'mon, just move your butt somewhere else. 

Alright, physical abuse and serious ...what's the word? Word speaking abuse? I forget right now. That isn't okay, but it's an overreaction to say that teasing and in general negative vibe from someone else to you is bullying.

Cyber bullying, oh cyber bullying... On another site, the kids say that pointing out bad spelling or grammar is bullying. I don't even do with this. The Amanda Todd thing is amusing to me, personally.

Basically, I think people need to focus on what actually is bullying, and not just letting kids say that anything negative that someone says to them is it. I think the ads and people in general should start talking about what it actually is, defining it. Not just a general nod.


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

You said:


> Well I think he wanted to start a discussion about bullying, without pointless criticism.



(Please don't take this the wrong way...)
Does it occur to you that I (the creator of this thread) am a girl? I personally wanted to hear people's experiences and opinions, thats all.

Oh and also, when I started this thread on here I was feeling a bit... Depressed... And lonely...


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> (Please don't take this the wrong way...)
> Does it occur to you that I (the creator of this thread) am a girl?



Seriously there's like no way to guess your gender looking at you in this thread.


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Seriously there's like no way to guess your gender looking at you in this thread.



Just look at my avatar and you will know...
Btw, I've mentioned that I've been bullied because of me hanging out with boys...


----------



## SecondSider (May 22, 2013)

People in my class are always being a jerk towards me because of the fact that I have autism, and they take it as an implication I am stupid. They pretend to call the cops on me, and then even try to make jokes about me all the time, which I always take seriously. I can't not take it seriously, as it just keeps causing me more stress. I need to write about this in my book.


----------



## Ashtot (May 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> People in my class are always being a jerk towards me because of the fact that I have autism, and they take it as an implication I am stupid. They pretend to call the cops on me, and then even try to make jokes about me all the time, which I always take seriously. I can't not take it seriously, as it just keeps causing me more stress. I need to write about this in my book.



I have classes at my high school with twins that have mild autism, they're some of the best dudes I've ever met. They're normal people and I don't understand why anybody would make fun of them, though there's a girl that sits behind me in one of my classes talking about how "annoying" they are all the time. It's pretty frustrating. I'm sorry people treat you like that.


----------



## Elijo (May 23, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> People in my class are always being a jerk towards me because of the fact that I have autism, and they take it as an implication I am stupid. They pretend to call the cops on me, and then even try to make jokes about me all the time, which I always take seriously. I can't not take it seriously, as it just keeps causing me more stress. I need to write about this in my book.



My sister has autism and no one knows that she does except my family. She still gets teased (but not as much now as she used to) because of other things though. It really is a shame that students have to bully the students that have a medical condition.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 23, 2013)

Most of the time bullies do bully those they think are least likely to do something about it, or least likely to be believed.  this unfortunately does put kids with any mental issue at a higher risk.

Do I think bullying is a bad thing, yes.  Is there really any way to remove it entirely? I don't believe so.  I think the best we can do is have support channels available so nothing extremely bad occurs.  I was luckily only bullied when I was fairly young, kinda made me a turtle in my shell for middle and most of high school though.  In many ways it is one of those things most everyone needs to learn to face though, it is learning to deal with others in a social situation.  If you never learn to deal with it yourself it can hinder you later on.  I'm not saying it has to be faced alone but it does need to be handled in a way that gives the one who was bullied back their own confidence less they become completely dependent on their teacher or parent or whomever.


----------



## PapaNer (May 23, 2013)

I think I've kinda come up with a way to voice what I was trying to put out there.

So those who bully are brats, and it's always fun for me to see them shamed.  Which I understand is hypocritical, but there's some sort of justice in there.

However, to those being bullied, it's up to them on how they take it.  I mean, really, if someone gives me crap about anything, I will do whatever I can to make them as uncomfortable as possible.  If someone is just out to make other people feel bad, the best thing you can do is realize that they will NEVER matter in your life, so why care at all? 

If someone ever called me gay, I'd ask them for a kiss.  If someone called me fat, I'd ask them to split a sundae with me.  When you go along with it, it really REALLY gets them away.  Then again, I'm a giant, so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## the_bria (May 23, 2013)

i agree with papaNer.  make them think you don't care.  it's the best way to get thru it.  eventually they will stop.  but what's really best is to actually not care.  these people don't matter to you, so why do you care what they think of you?


----------



## SecondSider (May 24, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> My sister has autism and no one knows that she does except my family. She still gets teased (but not as much now as she used to) because of other things though. It really is a shame that students have to bully the students that have a medical condition.



You bet it is. There is a special class in my school for students with autism, and the students who pass by understand us as if we were normal, but there were just some who were too dumb to understand it. My autism helped me understand movies a lot better than other teens, and people make fun of me for that. Mainly because I prefer the old films over the new ones, and these guys are just obsessed with what's new. They called all the classic movies "dog crap" and then would keep trashing me up with movies I have absolutely no interest in, such as Scary Movie 5 (to be clear, I hated every single one) or Project X (I never want to see this piece of crap again).

I decided that if the students wouldn't understand me, then older and more mature people would understand. So that had me an idea to write a book about a teenager who goes through these problems because of his mental health and his interests. I don't know if it'll be good, but I just wanted to get more people to understand it.


----------



## Bambi (May 24, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I think I've kinda come up with a way to voice what I was trying to put out there.
> 
> So those who bully are brats, and it's always fun for me to see them shamed.  Which I understand is hypocritical, but there's some sort of justice in there.
> 
> ...




I "ignored" the bullying when I was in highschool. It didn't stop it but I couldn't let it get to me either way. Even as an adult I STILL run into bullies.

I think the best thing you can do is not take it personally. Realize that bullies are generally all talk n bullcrud and crappy human beings. Your the better person.

I can not STAND seeing kids committing suicide over bullying. It completely breaks my heart that they had no support system whatsoever.


----------



## SecondSider (May 26, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I "ignored" the bullying when I was in highschool. It didn't stop it but I couldn't let it get to me either way. Even as an adult I STILL run into bullies.
> 
> I think the best thing you can do is not take it personally. Realize that bullies are generally all talk n bullcrud and crappy human beings. Your the better person.
> 
> I can not STAND seeing kids committing suicide over bullying. It completely breaks my heart that they had no support system whatsoever.



I can't even help it. Too many kids are being dumb, choosing to bully me over my preference of classic movies over newer movies. But bullies are the idiots in general. And it is a pity to see kids committing suicide over bullying. But though I might be on that level of abuse, I'm not going to commit suicide. I'd rather just run away from home.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

**Note: I was very angry during this post.

People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
I hate people that complain about this ****.
Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.



Found a picture of you, m8.


----------



## the_bria (May 30, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.



some people have a problem doing that when it's a constant thing.  and just because you are the type of person who can take it and not care doesn't mean others can do that.
i had the same reaction to bulling that you did.  but just because you and i realize that what other people think, especially some jacka** who has no meaning to you what so ever, doesn't matter, doesn't mean that other kids can see that so easily.  some people are quite sensitive and need extra support and you shouldn't be berating them because of it.  
some of these anti bulling campaigns take it way to far but then again, these days, bulling is being taken way too far.


----------



## Bambi (May 30, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.




So you basically BECAME a bully instead.....


----------



## Nicole. (May 30, 2013)

I've never ever been bullied, but hearing other people's experiences is quite shocking!


----------



## SecondSider (May 30, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I've never ever been bullied, but hearing other people's experiences is quite shocking!



It's a pity this kind of stuff still happens. These people choose to do it because they're different? Wow, I have a few words to say about that. Stupid, annoying, pointless. I didn't really care about all the bullying happening to me, but I can't help it. I just acted as if they weren't there. But I understand how there are different kinds of people, and these bullies, just really try to exploit them for it. It's stupid. And where does it go? Nowhere. They can't even change who you are, only you can do it to yourself.


----------



## Byngo (May 30, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.




Are you kidding me?  Lack Of Empathy.

Has it ever occurred too you that maybe, just maybe, some people are more sensitive than you? For example, I have a friend with depression, and is bullied constantly because of it. And it affects her, deeply. Are you telling me to tell her to "man the **** up?". 

No, I'd comfort people rather than tell them to shut up.


----------



## SecondSider (May 30, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Are you kidding me?  Lack Of Empathy.
> 
> Has it ever occurred too you that maybe, just maybe, some people are more sensitive than you? For example, I have a friend with depression, and is bullied constantly because of it. And it affects her, deeply. Are you telling me to tell her to "man the **** up?".
> 
> No, I'd comfort people rather than tell them to shut up.



One of those people would be me. I can't imagine why he'd say something strong like that.


----------



## Caius (May 30, 2013)

I had a problem with bullying a while back. It wasn't really the 'stereotypical' definition of bullying though. It was another incident I'd rather not get into that was a little more psychologically taxing. It ended up with me letting the other person win, letting them get under my skin, and trying my best to avoid them. I still don't feel 'free' around this person and it's been like this for around fourteen years. 

I think it all comes down to I don't know what to say or do to diffuse something that happened ages ago. I don't know how it changed his life and he doesn't know how it changed mine. Removing myself is great and all but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want some kind of closure or something to even acknowledge it happened at all to come out of it. I'll probably be avoiding him for the rest of my life.

When I was much, much younger.. I'd like to say six or seven, there was another boy in my neighborhood that used to bully me. It was more like torture. He was around eleven or so. I've always been short, small, and fickle. He was pretty big for his age. He'd chase me around. I never knew what he'd do if he caught me. Sometimes I locked myself in the back seat of my mothers car and he would actually grab the bumper of the car and shake it. It terrified me. At one point I told my mother. She grabbed him and slammed him against the wall. I was still scared, but about a year later my 'tormenter' and I became good friends. He thanked my mother for turning his life around and changing him for the better, and I finally had a group of friends I could hang out with.

The thing about that is, yes I was bullied, and yes it happened fairly often, but I did nothing to diffuse the situation. Of course, I was young, but I honestly have no advice from experience from my younger days because it was always my mother pulling me out of trouble.

At another point, around the age of five there were boys that would push me out in front of moving vehicles. My mom caught them doing this at one point and again used violence to diffuse the situation. It was wrong to use violence against violence, but it's been a common joke in the family that my mom has the 'scared the wrong' out of a person approach. Both of the people she's done this to have gone on to law and medical school. They thank her for their success.

That isn't to say I haven't been approached now. I don't know if you could count it as bullying, but there is constantly a guy at my patio who asks to come over, for me to go to his place, or asking for things I will not give. It's verbal harassment. How I deal with this is just to talk to them, or remove myself from them. If I'm followed I just make sure they know I mean business. When you're a kid, bullying is the same approach to a child as harassment is to an adult. You really do have to learn how to show someone you're not afraid of them, and that you're not going to give them the benefit of hurting you.

It may injure pride, but let an adult help you if you're in trouble. Find someone who will listen. There is someone out there. My favorite method is traveling in groups. I'm never alone. It helps.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

Bambi said:


> So you basically BECAME a bully instead.....



No, and that's just stupid what you implied.
I get some people are sensitive, but you have to change your mentality.
The world is big.
These idiots that bully you will be gone when you're an adult.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Are you kidding me?  Lack Of Empathy.
> 
> Has it ever occurred too you that maybe, just maybe, some people are more sensitive than you? For example, I have a friend with depression, and is bullied constantly because of it. And it affects her, deeply. Are you telling me to tell her to "man the **** up?".
> 
> No, I'd comfort people rather than tell them to shut up.



Like what I said to Bambi, some people are sensitive.
But they need to get the mentality that what some immature idiots say.
There are plenty of people like that in life, but you can easily get away from them, and if you can't, it's easy to ignore them.
It's better to man the **** up instead of taking it and thinking that what they say actually means something.
Sure, I'm a cynical POS, but I have experience with this, it takes time to form that mentality for some, and it's not easy.
But they need to do it.


----------



## Rue (May 30, 2013)

Guys, I suggest you ignore Lampokos and his 'friend' TheObscure. Looking through their postings its quite clear that they are here to 'troll' and be rude.


----------



## Smoke (May 30, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.



I can agree with the message you intend to send, but being a dick about it and some edgy cool guy who can cuss doesn't make your point any more valid to those of us here who prefer a mature discussion. Try a bit harder to go about your point more maturely next time, and maybe you'd get less negative feedback. You're no better than anyone else because you think you're some tough guy. I've been bullied, too. Am I gonna call other people babies for having weaker self esteem or different perception of abuse than I do? No, I'm not. So kindly take your immaturity and force it to 180.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

Rue said:


> Guys, I suggest you ignore Lampokos and his 'friend' TheObscure. Looking through their postings its quite clear that they are here to 'troll' and be rude.



I'm not trying to troll.
Obscure makes serious posts some of the time as well, but I agree with you on that.
If I were trying to troll I wouldn't be on here making legitimate posts, would I?
No.
So don't jump to conclusions because I have a controversial opinion.
It's stupid, and if anything, it doesn't support actual discussion on bullying.
I wouldn't be here if I didn't actually enjoy Animal Crossing.
Stop jumping onto the bandwagon of dumb buzzwords you think you know because it's part of "INTERNET CULTUER LOL11!!!". Troll is a bad word to use, and I am not a troll by any means.



Smoke said:


> I can agree with the message you intend to send, but being a dick about it and some edgy cool guy who can cuss doesn't make your point any more valid to those of us here who prefer a mature discussion. Try a bit harder to go about your point more maturely next time, and maybe you'd get less negative feedback. You're no better than anyone else because you think you're some tough guy. I've been bullied, too. Am I gonna call other people babies for having weaker self esteem or different perception of abuse than I do? No, I'm not. So kindly take your immaturity and force it to 180.



Just because I cuss doesn't make me immature.
If you seriously think I'm trying to be an "edgy cool guy", maybe you should grow up.
I was angry, because I'm tired of seeing this drivel about how bullying is so terrible and how bullies should be punished.
The world isn't a hugbox.
Bullying is healthy, because it forces you to grow up, and stop caring about all the bad stuff that happens. It makes you stronger in the long run, and people shouldn't try to stop it.
Also, I _definitely_ don't think of myself as some tough guy.


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> Just because I cuss doesn't make me immature.
> If you seriously think I'm trying to be an "edgy cool guy", maybe you should grow up.
> I was angry, because I'm tired of seeing this drivel about how bullying is so terrible and how bullies should be punished.
> The world isn't a hugbox.
> ...



Well, that's good for you, then. I know the world isn't a hugbox. I know it all too well. I'm still not going to go around complaining because some people can't take bullying the same way you do. Not everyone perceives things the same. Surely you can at least understand that.


----------



## Lampokos (May 31, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Well, that's good for you, then. I know the world isn't a hugbox. I know it all too well. I'm still not going to go around complaining because some people can't take bullying the same way you do. Not everyone perceives things the same. Surely you can at least understand that.



Of course I understand that. Did you even read my other posts? I get people are sensitive. I'm not going to present the same points again and again.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

Hey, everybody, let's try to have a reasonable discussion here. Sure, Lampokos may have came off as a dick, but that doesn't invalidate his opinions.



Lampokos said:


> Also, I _definitely_ don't think of myself as some tough guy.


This is hard to believe when you keep saying "man up".



Lampokos said:


> People that are being bullied and cry about it and make these stupid anti-bullying campaigns should stop being massive, blubbering pussies, man the **** up, and take it.
> I've been bullied before, and it's made me stronger in the process. Stop being a giant baby and grow up. It's just some ****** spouting stupid insults at you.
> I hate people that complain about this ****.
> Bullying is petty, and it shouldn't affect you unless it's physical. I was bullied all of my life up until middle school. Then I manned the **** up and stopped being a baby. I didn't care about it anymore because it doesn't matter. If you don't care about what they say, don't complain about it, or cry about it. Simple as that.
> That's all I have to say.



What's so bad about an anti-bullying campaign? You said in the IRC that they don't affect anything; that we went along fine in the past. Well, what's so bad about wanting to eliminate or at the very least, minimize bullying? The reason you think it didn't happen so much in the past is because it wasn't reported as much. With the Internet, news about bullying gets spread much more. What normally would have been hidden now gets announced in the news.

Guys, it's possible to have a reasonable debate without insulting each other and calling each other a troll. Anyone else got a story of their own?


----------



## Lampokos (May 31, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Hey, everybody, let's try to have a reasonable discussion here. Sure, Lampokos may have came off as a dick, but that doesn't invalidate his opinions.
> 
> 
> This is hard to believe when you keep saying "man up".
> ...



Because in my opinion, minimizing bullying is going to end up being worse in the long run. There is such a thing as being TOO sensitive, and that's what I fear might happen. Bullying strengthens you emotionally, so the petty insults affect you less and less. That's why I feel bullying is healthy.
I say man up because I'm strong emotionally, I don't feel "badass" or "cool" when I do this stuff. I just try to get my point across, and while I may not do it in the best way, I still try to get it done.



> Sure, Lampokos may have came off as a dick, but that doesn't invalidate his opinions.



I really appreciate this, too.


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

I'm not gonna go through and quote everything.

Bullying is not healthy.  I'm not saying no matter what kids should wear pads and helmets and not be mean to each other, but there are actual mental problems and horrid environments that many younger kids suffer in.  By being shat on at home and in school/wherever, some of these kids just become flat out depressed.  A lot of times no one is there to tell them not to worry about it, and those are some of the kids that just up and kill themselves.  You think it's healthy?  You're just pissing on a fence there, pal.

Everyone saying that we should eradicate it: never gonna happen.  The world has tons of dilholes, and it's up to the common good to separate the innocent people from the dilholes.  While I agree that sometimes the kid being bullied is 100% the victim of BS, but sometimes that kid getting bullied is being bullied because he's a piece of crap.  There are no realistic ways to balance it, and it'll forever be something that's going on.

But I think it lies most with parents (and sometimes the lack of parents).  If you raise your kid to be alright, they'll probably be alright.  If you don't give a flying cuss and just slap their mouths full of sugar and soda in the middle of Wal Mart at 2 in the morning on a school night so that they can stay up and play Call of Duty all night long, you're just a real **** person, and you should be made infertile.

How to get good results in the world?  Have a standardized test to reproduce.


----------



## Lampokos (May 31, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> But I think it lies most with parents (and sometimes the lack of parents).  If you raise your kid to be alright, they'll probably be alright.  If you don't give a flying cuss and just slap their mouths full of sugar and soda in the middle of Wal Mart at 2 in the morning on a school night so that they can stay up and play Call of Duty all night long, you're just a real **** person, and you should be made infertile.
> 
> How to get good results in the world?  Have a standardized test to reproduce.



I like this.


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2013)

Lampokos: I can vaguely see your point. But... It seems as if you're condoning violence. Maybe that's not what you're trying to get across, but that's what I get from you. Wouldn't it be better to become emotionally fortified by some way other than bullying? 

Actually, I am having trouble wrapping my head around the thought that bullying in any way, shape, or form is healthy. Just can't see it.


----------



## Lampokos (May 31, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Lampokos: I can vaguely see your point. But... It seems as if you're condoning violence. Maybe that's not what you're trying to get across, but that's what I get from you. Wouldn't it be better to become emotionally fortified by some way other than bullying?
> 
> Actually, I am having trouble wrapping my head around the thought that bullying in any way, shape, or form is healthy. Just can't see it.



It's a little complicated to explain, simply because it's a bad thing, but it's also something that is fairly needed.
What other ways can we emotionally fortify ourselves from the disapproval of other people?
If we don't emotionally fortify ourselves, we're going to be weaker, and easier to manipulate, to use.
Bullying conditions you to the disapproval of other people, and once you overcome the pain caused by bullying, you stop caring about what they think about you, and that feeling encourages people to be themselves.
So bullying is healthy in a way, and it's not going away, so we might as well look at bullying in a positive light.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 31, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> you're just a real **** person, and you should be made infertile.
> 
> How to get good results in the world?  Have a standardized test to reproduce.




Boy, it sure is eugenics in here.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> But I think it lies most with parents (and sometimes the lack of parents).  If you raise your kid to be alright, they'll probably be alright.  If you don't give a flying cuss and just slap their mouths full of sugar and soda in the middle of Wal Mart at 2 in the morning on a school night so that they can stay up and play Call of Duty all night long, you're just a real **** person, and you should be made infertile.
> 
> How to get good results in the world?  Have a standardized test to reproduce.



what the ****.


----------



## Caius (May 31, 2013)

I can't agree with the parents thing. In some cases yes. You can't say a parent is responsible for a person for their entire life though.


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I can't agree with the parents thing. In some cases yes. You can't say a parent is responsible for a person for their entire life though.



I'm not saying that it's COMPLETELY with parents, I'm just saying that in most cases this is what you learn from.  I mean, I'd be more surprised to see a kid from a loving family be cray cray, and vise versa.


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Boy, it sure is eugenics in here.



Really off topic, but way to have 7,777 posts.  I think you win a prize.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2013)

(•_•)
<) )╯  Bullying isn't acceptable, end of story.
./ \.


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> (•_•)
> <) )╯  Bullying isn't acceptable, end of story.
> ./ \.



I agree. 

I disagree with the statement that bullies go away when your an adult. Unfortunately I have encountered bullies even as an adult. Guess what? It still hurts. No matter how much you say "I don't give a **** what people think, it can still hurt. I still have remaining social anxieties. So telling people to man the **** up and not be such babies can be easier said than done. By calling people who are affected by bullying "babies" is a form of bullying. IMO. 

I think people who are bullied deserve more support than that. Some people have been bullied so badly that they don't have the emotional strength to "man the **** up." They need counselling and guidance to overcome the damage caused. 

I'm so shocked at some of the things said in this thread.


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 31, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Ok I don't think I've told anyone but my best friend before, but I don't see why I shouldn't share my thoughts.
> 
> I loved Primary School, yes, I was the awkward one at the back of the classroom that never said anything to anyone, and yes, I only really had one friend. But no one really cared, we were just a bunch of kids.
> 
> ...



That is just terrible. I think for everyone in this post, if still experiencing this, keep your chin high. Don't let it bring you down, stay strong. A lot of the times yes they do it for attention but not always. My advice is to do your best to control the situation. I think everyone has expereienced some level of bullying at some point in their lives. The severity levels, and time periods vary person to person. Stay strong and don't let jerks bring you down, because in all reality, you will be the prosperous one in the end. Not them.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2013)

For those who know Jessie J (Famous Singer) she apparently used to get bullied as a kid, and look where she is now!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Jun 1, 2013)

I've never been bullied in my life, then again I'm pretty young (just finished my 7th grade year).  So I got to and went to a Catholic school and a lot of Catholic schools in my area end at the 6th grade because the only Catholic high school in my area has a 7th and 8th grade as well.  The school is very small, so you talk to almost everyone every day.  I guess I'm popular and I try to be nice to everyone, but bulling brings out a whole nother side of me!  I just can't stand it!

For example there's this jerk in my class who thinks he's the best at everything when he's not!  Our Theater class had to put on a play that was made up of short plays.  Anyways this jerk was my director for one of the plays and he was bulling this girl during practice.  He kept telling her that he couldn't act, she needed to try harder, she was going to ruin the play, and that it was her fault the skit want perfect.  So I basically started yelling at him.  I told him that it was his fault the skit was terrible because he never showed up to practice, she didn't know what to do because he was an awful director, and so on.  I made him cry.... I don't feel bad at all though!  He's a jerk to everyone and needed to get a taste if his own medicine.  He stopped being mean to people after that or at least when I was around.

There's this girl in my class that doesn't really have any friends.  I try to talk to her, but she doesn't really respond and I end up having a conversation with myself.  People make fun of her behind her back all the time because she's socially awkward. I admit I did it once too, but never again!  I felt awful and tried so hard to make people stop talking about her.  She's so nice and I think she considers my two best friends and me to be her best friends! I drew the line when two girls told me they wrote on her locker and said "I have a really big crush on you!"  She went home looking so happy because she thought a boy like her and maybe a boy does like her, but those two girls did that as a mean prank!  After that I made my best friends sign a petition saying they wouldn't say anything mean about her or make fun of her and other people too.  One of my "friends" (she's a total brat) is so mean to people!  She called a boy fat to his face.  I don't really want to be around her anymore, but the only reason she started hanging out with us was because this even bigger brat bullied her so I don't wanna leave her.  Anyways so makes fun of that poor girl all the time and just doesn't stop.  Next time I'm going to confront her about it and ask her to stop.  Also when we come back from summer I'm really going to try to be a good friend to the girl that's being made fun of.  It would be terrible if she grew up depressed and suicidle


----------



## Smokey (Jun 1, 2013)

I myself have bullied, been bullied.
Serious physical bullying is the only one I'm really opposed to. If someone is beating you up really badly then of course you should do something about it, like tell an adult, or do nothing if nobody cares. Sucks and I feel bad for people who are in that situation.

Most other forms of bullying, however, are a complete joke, especially verbal bullying, at least to me. Yeah yeah sticks and stones and all the BS, but you're really going to be offended when someone calls you a name? That's the weakest form of bullying and if you're too much of a victim to call them a name back, then sucks for you, deal with your constant harassment.
It also seems like people can't tell when someone is just playing with you. I know when I call people names I don't seriously mean it. Really I'm expecting then to call me some petty name back, and we can have a little stupid-off; who ever comes up with the most stupid retort wins. Who the hell calls someone a nerd or dumb unironically aside from young children trying to be hardcore?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

Smokey said:


> I myself have bullied, been bullied.
> Serious physical bullying is the only one I'm really opposed to. If someone is beating you up really badly then of course you should do something about it, like tell an adult, or do nothing if nobody cares. Sucks and I feel bad for people who are in that situation.
> 
> Most other forms of bullying, however, are a complete joke, especially verbal bullying, at least to me. Yeah yeah sticks and stones and all the BS, but you're really going to be offended when someone calls you a name? That's the weakest form of bullying and if you're too much of a victim to call them a name back, then sucks for you, deal with your constant harassment.
> It also seems like people can't tell when someone is just playing with you. I know when I call people names I don't seriously mean it. Really I'm expecting then to call me some petty name back, and we can have a little stupid-off; who ever comes up with the most stupid retort wins. Who the hell calls someone a nerd or dumb unironically aside from young children trying to be hardcore?



Other forms of bullying are not jokes, sometimes mental abuse can be more debillitating rather than physical. There can be much more to verbal abuse than just name calling. I mean, I've heard some nasty things from people who bully that are far worse than petty name-calling.

I actually agree with your opinion that name-calling isn't bullying, _but_ when some utterly disgusting things are spewed out, verbal abuse is most certainly bad. (Duh, it's what causes Depression in many people.) Is that not serious enough?


----------



## Smokey (Jun 1, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> There can be much more to verbal abuse than just name calling. I mean, I've heard some nasty things from people who bully that are far worse than petty name-calling.



Do you mean like death threats? Give some examples please.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

Death threats, and hateful, cuss filled comments constantly. Is that not enough? I'm not providing examples because I don't like to use those words that examples I know of have. 

Like I stated in this thread a couple pages back, I have a friend who has depression. Want to know where she got the depression from? Harassment, hateful comments constantly. So yes, verbal bullying is just as bad. End of discussion.


----------



## Goran (Jun 1, 2013)

When I was a younger child I was briefly bullied by another student in my class who seemed to have grown up in a family racist against Asians. He would curse at me, make fun of the fact that I'm Asian, push my lunch try off the table on rare occasions, and throw small things at me on the playground. 

The teachers were completely unhelpful as they refused to believe my friends or I at all unless they see it happening with their own eyes. But luckily for me I had friends who stood up for me and he quickly became someone no one wanted to be friends or play with because of what kind of person he was. Eventually he just stopped.

Though it wasn't as bad for me, it is something that people shouldn't have to go through, I have gotten into a number of arguments and near physical fights with bullies trying to defend the victim in middle and high school, which is dangerous. There is no line between what kind of bullying is okay and not, it just should not happen. And if you are one of those people who does not take bullying seriously, you need to take a good hard look at yourself.

PS. That last comment wasn't aimed at anyone in general.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been bullied online, and it's for sharing on opinion with movie fans. I mean, in 1991, people complained after _Dances With Wolves_ won Best Picture over _GoodFellas_. I loved both, but I think that _GoodFellas_ is the better one. Today, there are lots of _Dances With Wolves_ fans, and they've been growing insane after the whole debate about _GoodFellas_. After someone shares their opinion, shouldn't they be appreciated about it?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

I do have a problem with online bullying. Why is it that these people in the news who commit suicide after they get bullied online never block the people? Pretty much all social network sites have a block feature.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I do have a problem with online bullying. Why is it that these people in the news who commit suicide after they get bullied online never block the people? Pretty much all social network sites have a block feature.


I'm guessing the news is skimping out on details and blowing the wrong thing out of proportion. Maybe those people were going through a really bad time and just couldn't find even a little bit of peace. Usually people aren't thinking very rationally when they're committing suicide, just a small push and they fall off the cliff.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Why is it that these people in the news who commit suicide after they get bullied online never block the people? Pretty much all social network sites have a block feature.



I know right?
Why does the media think it's so serious?


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I do have a problem with online bullying. Why is it that these people in the news who commit suicide after they get bullied online never block the people? Pretty much all social network sites have a block feature.



While I do agree with what you say, several friends of mine used to be constantly harassed even after blocking bullies. They would receive friend requests on everything they used, and it was very often the same small group of people trying to get to them. Some of these friends of mine I knew IRL, and others were just online friends. One of them ended up not coming online at all for almost a year because they were so upset and fed up with it. Luckily they came back, but online bullying can still be quite atrocious. However, I do still feel as though the people that are bullied online can easily escape it by blocking them, but of course there's still the possibility that they will be harassed continuously.

I myself used to be bullied every single day in high school, and I was bullied in sixth form too. I managed to pull through it in high school, but a lot of my bullies continued to harass me online too. While I could somewhat get away from it online, I would just see them again each day in school. I only shared half of my classes with them in high school, so I at least didn't have to deal with it all day long, but if I saw them in the corridors or during lunch, they'd shout things at me anyway. When I went to sixth form I unfortunately ended up sharing every single class with some bullies, so I couldn't get away from it at all. I ended up leaving because I just couldn't concentrate on my work and hated every minute of it. I do regret leaving sixth form and I will hopefully be attending a different one this September, but it turned me into such a mess for so long. I did try telling my teachers in both high school and sixth form, but they either never helped, or it just made it worse for me. I wasn't really sure how to escape it, so that's why I ended up leaving sixth form.

Gosh, I was even bullied in primary school too. I must've been bullied for at least 10 years of my life, probably 11 or 12 actually. The bullying wasn't always horrendous, as sometimes it was just silly name-calling, but it could easily go from that to being shoved around, punched, and having my things broken and stolen. But I suppose that's what I get for not being very fit and not being fond of sports, right? I would say I'm surprised I never seriously hurt myself, but my self-esteem, confidence, and my own view of myself took the brunt of it all. I can't stand bullying at all, I really can't, and that's to be expected from all the bullying I've been through, but it really does just disgust me. I hear that a lot of people bully others because they themselves are bullied, because they're jealous of the victim, to become popular, or for any other reason. All of those are ridiculous. It just shouldn't happen at all, but it does all of them. I know I'm going to be bullied again if I go back to sixth form or go to a college, and I know I'll probably be bullied if I get a job in the future too. Even if I crack down on why I was bullied and improve myself, I'm sure people will find something to bully me about.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I do have a problem with online bullying. Why is it that these people in the news who commit suicide after they get bullied online never block the people? Pretty much all social network sites have a block feature.



I have heard of people creating fake accounts pretending to be someone else, being nice to the victim and tricking them into thinking they are a friend only to crush them later.

People are sick and a block button doesn't always help.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 5, 2013)

Julie said:


> bullying for me became really prominent when I moved to the US in 5th grade. I didn't know how american public schools were like and didn't know a lot of details about american culture so I was made fun of for making simple mistakes. I remember that I was in PE class and I didn't know how to play baseball so I sat on the field because I was confused, and everyone laughed. and also for lunch, we all sit as a class but I accidentally sat in a different class's table and was laughed at...



Sorry this had to happen.  Moving to another country is a tough transition.  



Mino said:


> Shutup nerd.
> 
> No, but I really wonder what sort of discussion the guy posting this thought he'd prompt. One can safely assume that posting this on a video game message board will invariably get replies from people saying, "Yes, I've been bullied. My opinion is that it's not good."



Wow, jerk alert.



Lampokos said:


> Bullying is healthy, because it forces you to grow up, and stop caring about all the bad stuff that happens. It makes you stronger in the long run, and people shouldn't try to stop it.



Lampokos, bullying isn't an accepted means of therapy/evolution for ANY modern, civil, social condition.  It's a social DISEASE.  There are cases where those bullied have in turn, BECOME one themselves or... lost their lives for it.  A defense lawyer, a sociologist, will NEVER adapt to your line of thinking.  What will you say to the parents & siblings of the victim?  

Stronger laws needs to be put in effect; bullying = abuse/harassment.  Unacceptable.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Lampokos, bullying isn't an accepted means of therapy/evolution for ANY modern, civil, social condition.  It's a social DISEASE.  There are cases where those bullied have in turn, BECOME one themselves or... lost their lives for it.  A defense lawyer, a sociologist, will NEVER adapt to your line of thinking.  What will you say to the parents & siblings of the victim?
> 
> Stronger laws needs to be put in effect; bullying = abuse/harassment.  Unacceptable.



I agree completely. It is barbaric to think that bullying is healthy, in any sense of the word. To put into perspective, just putting the words 'bullying' and 'healthy' together is utterly idiotic.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 5, 2013)

Learning to hear some of the worst insults thrown at you, about you, about things you really care about, things that crawl under your skin and eat at you... then learning how to step back, ask "Is what they said really true about me?" and answer the question. "No, that's not me." then congratulations, you've learned to ignore what other people say and love yourself. "Yes, that IS me." then congratulations, you've reaffirmed that's a true part of who you are, now love that part of yourself too. The End.

Physical bullying or destruction of property isn't okay though and actually is doing society a favor if you can get the bullies behavior corrected.

Also ignore someone who's throwing insults at you long enough and they'll get bored and leave. You're 'no fun' if they don't get a reaction.

Everybody gets bulled. EVERYBODY. I got bullied about my socks one day. It hurt but I just ignored that person and eventually they ignored me.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Diableos said:


> I know I'm going to be bullied again if I go back to sixth form or go to a college, and I know I'll probably be bullied if I get a job in the future too. Even if I crack down on why I was bullied and improve myself, I'm sure people will find something to bully me about.



This is truly awful .  You've had to go through this and now assume you'll be bullied everywhere.  This is what it does to people and this is why it's so bad.  I'm so sorry.  I know that doesn't make it better and that it's not my fault, but I can't help say it.

Let me tell you that the real world is not the same.  I got a job after school and instatntly noticed the difference.  People are nice, mostly treat you with respect (this depends on your boss and there are a rare few that are nasty, not going to lie) and as a result, you grow as a person.  Choose where you apply, avoid the kinds of places that younger people work as this wouldn't be a good move for you.  Try to get into a place where the workforce are more mature (mid to late twenties even) and you'll learn from them, they'll be happy to teach you etc.  Good luck.

What you will also find is that because you weren't the one pushing people round and used to getting your own way, you do far better in the workplace than those who did.  In ten years time I guarantee you'll be miles ahead of those bullies who made your life hell and who'll be laughing then?  You (and me because you'll deserve it).

Cheesy but true-I've been there, done that, seen it.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 5, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Lampokos, bullying isn't an accepted means of therapy/evolution for ANY modern, civil, social condition.  It's a social DISEASE.  There are cases where those bullied have in turn, BECOME one themselves or... lost their lives for it.  A defense lawyer, a sociologist, will NEVER adapt to your line of thinking.  What will you say to the parents & siblings of the victim?
> 
> Stronger laws needs to be put in effect; bullying = abuse/harassment.  Unacceptable.



First of all, let me point something out in your argument.
Suicide is for giant cowards.
Ending your own life because of a petty problem is cowardly.
There are people with much bigger problems than you out there, and most of them, well, probably aren't killing themselves.
There are some homeless people out there that struggle to get food, and they don't kill themselves.
But you do? Because of some mean words, or a punch or two? Or public humiliation?
I've been bullied before. It's absolutely not a big deal.

Bullying builds character, and helps you deal with real, legitimate criticism in the real world. Bullying is healthy.





Lunatic said:


> I agree completely. It is barbaric to think that bullying is healthy, in any sense of the word. To put into perspective, just putting the words 'bullying' and 'healthy' together is utterly idiotic.



First of all, it's not barbaric.
Here's the definition of barbaric:
*Adjective
1. Savagely cruel; exceedingly brutal.
2. Primitive; unsophisticated.*

Neither of those definitions apply to what I said.
Stating that bullying is healthy is not savagely cruel, or exceedingly brutal, because in my view, it has positive effects.
It's not brutal, because I don't have any brutal intention behind it, and there is none that exists there.
It's also not unsophisticated.
Here is the definition of sophisticated:
*Adjective
1. (of a machine, system, or technique) Developed to a high degree of complexity.
2. (of a person or their thoughts, reactions, and understanding) Aware of and able to interpret complex issues; subtle.*

Calling me unsophisticated because of what I state is ridiculous, because I am both aware of, and able to interpret complex issues.
I wouldn't be posting in this thread if I wasn't able to interpret the issue, because I wouldn't have deemed it worth my time to argue my point.

Second of all, it's not idiotic,
If you look at my statement above, it should tell you why.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

I completely agree with Lampokos. Bathing around everybody's and your own self-pity on a forum isn't going to amend for anything in the real world. Everyone has been bullied or is a bully, regardless of what they think. There will always be a person who takes a certain disliking to another, it's within our nature as animals. As much as I disagree with bullying, I think it shouldn't be out-ruled and viewed as some sort of criminal act. Creating laws to avoid weak-minded children from taking their own lives is ludicrous. At the end of the day, it's not these bullies which drive people to suicide, it's their loved ones and their lack of establishment in the child's life. 

A child's actions should not be held responsible for another child's death, it's just a child after all.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> First of all, it's not barbaric.
> Here's the definition of barbaric:
> *Adjective
> 1. Savagely cruel; exceedingly brutal.
> ...



Using barbaric may not have been the right choice of word, but basically what I am saying is that bullying is not/should not be viewed as a way of therapy, as Ben_nyc also said. 

And, I don't care if bullying helps build character, it helps build up emotionally, ect. Build it up some other way, I'm sure there are ways of doing this other than bullying. I'll use my parents as examples: They were never bullied, because they most certainly would tell me, because I am constantly. But, they have all these traits you say you can 'only' get from bullying. 

The more I think of your argument, the more it is truly baffling me how someone could seriously defend bullying. Anyways, I'm done in this discussion with you, as it is going nowhere.

To each their own, I guess?


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Using barbaric may not have been the right choice of word, but basically what I am saying is that bullying is not/should not be viewed as a way of therapy, as Ben_nyc also said.
> 
> And, I don't care if bullying helps build character, it helps build up emotionally, ect. Build it up some other way, I'm sure there are ways of doing this other than bullying. I'll use my parents as examples: They were never bullied, because they most certainly would tell me, because I am constantly. But, they have all these traits you say you can 'only' get from bullying.
> 
> ...



Funny thing is, I never said bullying was the ONLY way, specifically. Also, I'm not saying it's a way of therapy, and of course it's going nowhere, you keep representing the same statement over and over in different forms.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> First of all, let me point something out in your argument.
> Suicide is for giant cowards.
> Ending your own life because of a petty problem is cowardly.
> There are people with much bigger problems than you out there, and most of them, well, probably aren't killing themselves.
> ...



Please don't generalize the populace or insert various statistics.  I know there's world hunger.  I know there are wars going on & people are displaced.  You need to isolate the discussion here by the given example.  

Why is this a hot topic?  Because bullying has led to DEATHS.  Okay, perhaps there are less victims than let's say, shark attacks- still, as an individual you cannot discount how bullying has evolved (w/ social media & ease of access to social portals) & that this problem will ONLY get worse. 

Now onto the subject: someone has died from bullying.  The harassment is usually fierce, this is again facilitated by social platforms.  Every case has included evidence of threats made in person & online- the abuse is relentless.  One victim is TOO MUCH, that is a fact.


----------



## demoness (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> First of all, let me point something out in your argument.
> Suicide is for giant cowards.
> Ending your own life because of a petty problem is cowardly.
> There are people with much bigger problems than you out there, and most of them, well, probably aren't killing themselves.
> ...



This is pretty much the anecdotal fallacy at work here, meaning that the vividness of your personal experiences are affecting the way you perceive the issue.  You are trying to oversimplify an issue that more often than not is not one that can be solved with a blanket statement.  There are people with more immediate problems than bullying, but there are also people that have/had much more terrifying bullying problems than you have had.  I'm not sure where you are getting the information telling you that hungry poor people don't commit suicide, and even if you have known or read about someone toughing that out, it doesn't mean that everyone has or is able to the same way you or the people in your anecdotal evidence can.  It may be your opinion, but society has been telling bullying victims the same thing for years and as you can probably surmise.. it isn't solving the problem.  That method has helped all the kinds of kids it is going to.  For those kids it works for, I'm happy for them.



> Bullying builds character, and helps you deal with real, legitimate criticism in the real world. Bullying is healthy.



This is more anecdotal evidence. Being that you can learn to build character and take criticism without being bullied, there is nothing about bullying that is so unique that its positives outweigh the negatives, so I'm not how this supports bullying; it just sounds resistant.  And again, you can't apply how something effects some people to all people.

There are few people that commit suicide over being picked on.  People that commit suicide over bullying--perpetual and outright humiliation--either had emotional or mental disturbances that bullying compounded, or were prone to them and developed them from repeated harassment.  We don't condone domestic abuse or harassment in the adult world, so I fail to see how bullying effectively prepares children for the world, unless we're teaching them to be complacent.  I'm not calling you deplorable or attacking you as a person, but your argument certainly seems baffling.  

More on-topic: I've never experienced bullying as I was pretty well liked as a child, but I certainly didn't sit by idly either.  A few times I gave bullying victims the support we desperately needed.  I don't think we need to punish bullies being that some were victims prior, but as a society we should frown on bullying so that those that insist on doing so don't feel comfortable doing so, or get both bullies and bullying victims true professional help.


----------



## Cam (Jun 9, 2013)

NinjanaMin said:


> I actually went back to my old town and saw a tonne of people who were complete ***ts to me at school and as horrible as it sounds, it makes me quite happy that Im doing much better than they are....



I don't think that's horrible at all, as long as you didn't act on it and become a bully in return.

I think it's pretty great that the people who caused you misery are now inadvertently giving you a bit of happiness.

Karma's a ***** when you're an *******


----------



## Elijo (Aug 17, 2013)

Bump! Sorry about that but this topic needs to be continued!

I haven't been bullied in a while so I guess the bullies must've given up on me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

There's not even bullies where I live.  Where I live, the term bully is outdated.  People can be mean though.

EDIT: Bullying is wrong though.  I've watched numerous documentaries on it and it makes me sick.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 17, 2013)

Bullying is something thats part of the society, even if we don't like it. I've been bullied for most of my life to the point I cried, but after some time you learn that you shouldnt really care about what other say to you. Also, I hate these anti-bullying campaigns that appeared recently on cartoon network and such. They make such a great deal out of it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Bullying is something thats part of the society, even if we don't like it. I've been bullied for most of my life to the point I cried, but after some time you learn that you shouldnt really care about what other say to you. Also, I hate these anti-bullying campaigns that appeared recently on cartoon network and such. They make such a great deal out of it.



They're making a big deal out of it because it IS a big deal.  Some people don't know that yet.  People's lives get shattered by bullying.  Some people even commit suicide because of it.  And you're telling me you don't support working together to end negativity because it's a 'big deal'?  How low.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 17, 2013)

People act like they can just wave a magic wand and make it go away, it just doesn't happen. You either live with it or you find a way to settle it on your own, as often times people find it harder to tell someone of authority about it.  Bullying is something that just won't go away, much like Gun-Bans and shootings. If people want it hard enough they will get their hands on it.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> They're making a big deal out of it because it IS a big deal.  Some people don't know that yet.  People's lives get shattered by bullying.  Some people even commit suicide because of it.  And you're telling me you don't support working together to end negativity because it's a 'big deal'?  How low.



Maybe i wasnt too clear about what i meant. They make it look as if it was something that appeared recently. Also they kinda overreact in my country, if they "think" you are bullying someone, the cops show up at your house. I'm not kidding.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 17, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Maybe i wasnt too clear about what i meant. They make it look as if it was something that appeared recently. Also they kinda overreact in my country, if they "think" you are bullying someone, the cops show up at your house. I'm not kidding.



Assuming that your country is Mexico, which I'm from as well, I can kind of see where you're coming from. I think the reason it may seem that way to you is because it's something that people are finally starting to talk about. I don't think the way they're talking about it too "in-your-face." It's an issue that needs to be out there and I'd rather have excess information than have none at all.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I'm not talking about Mexico, now am I?  That's a different country.  I'm talking about bullying in the USA.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Well I'm not talking about Mexico, now am I?  That's a different country.  I'm talking about bullying in the USA.



Regardless of the country in which it occurs in bullying is _still_ bullying; it's an international issue. I was simply trying to explain where his opinion was coming from, as I can see from what perspective it was coming from.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Regardless of the country in which it occurs in bullying is _still_ bullying; it's an international issue. I was simply trying to explain where his opinion was coming from, as I can see from what perspective it was coming from.



I never said it wasn't an international problem; I have no idea why you said that.  And I didn't know bullying is actually against the law in Mexico if that's what they were trying to explain.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I never said it wasn't an international problem; I have no idea why you said that.  And I didn't know bullying is actually against the law in Mexico if that's what they were trying to explain.



Er, your previous post made it sound like bullying in the USA was different from bullying in any other country, and I would say that it isn't, at all. All I was trying to do was elaborate on what they had posted because I don't think it was meant to be taken in a negative way like you might've taken it.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 17, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Assuming that your country is Mexico, which I'm from as well, I can kind of see where you're coming from. I think the reason it may seem that way to you is because it's something that people are finally starting to talk about. I don't think the way they're talking about it too "in-your-face." It's an issue that needs to be out there and I'd rather have excess information than have none at all.



Yes, my country is mexico. But let's be honest about it: Cartoon network makes it look really ridiculous. And i'm not even talking about that "bullying rap" thingy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Well I'm not talking about Mexico, now am I?  That's a different country.  I'm talking about bullying in the USA.



Well, you never mentioned any country, sooo... yeah. And bullying in USA or in Japan its the same thing.


----------



## puppy (Aug 17, 2013)

in middle school i gave this one guy hell but he never really reacted to it so in highschool i was like whatevs you're cool now

and hey i get that bullying is bad and all but
in a few cases i think people gotta think about what theyre doing that's getting them bullied
like if a guy walks into the school wearing a rainbow dash hoodie and carrying a my little pony bag 
then the guy is all shocked and indignant when people start calling him a f*gt
like what did you expect
and dont think that im condoning bullying, either. i'm just saying that people need to realize the kind of society we live in okay


----------



## Leanne (Aug 18, 2013)

Somehow, I have never been bullied. I was never popular or anything in school. I was usually the one girl who didn't follow any trends. I preferred to hang out with boys. Sometimes, I'm surprised I was never bullied.



puppy said:


> in a few cases i think people gotta think about what theyre doing that's getting them bullied
> like if a guy walks into the school wearing a rainbow dash hoodie and carrying a my little pony bag
> then the guy is all shocked and indignant when people start calling him a f*gt
> like what did you expect
> and dont think that im condoning bullying, either. i'm just saying that people need to realize the kind of society we live in okay



That's just wrong. People are free to like whatever they want without being criticized. If someone likes My Little Pony and they show it, they are _free_ to do it. They should under no circumstance mold themselves to save themselves from being bullied.

In that case, it's the bully who should understand _the world doesn't turn around them or their ideals_. If they can't stand people with different personalities, then that's up to them. If they need to take it out, then they need to seek help, because obviously there's something really wrong with them.

Bullying is a complicated issue, because everyone is different and react to it differently. In elementary school I had a friend, who was a guy. We were in the "boys vs girls" ages, and he got a lot of heat just because he hung out with me most of the time. He didn't care. He literally didn't care. He would laugh at the bullies in a "lolnope" fashion and keep living his life. But other "victims" may react differently. We know the case of that girl who killed herself with bleach a few years back in Canada I think. I know of a girl who killed herself in my cousin's school years ago. Then we know of the sad cases of people who start wearing permanent masks and leave themselves to adopt new ideas they don't even like and blend in with the rest. My dad used to say "it's easier to raise strong boys and girls, then to prevent the existence of mean people.". I think he's right to certain extent, but again how "strong" someone is will not only depend on how they were raised but also on how their brain works.

It's not people who should "realize the society we live in". If we keep living like that, everyone will be the same. Everyone will be a robot, and everything will just be sad. I don't want to imagine a world like that. Guys who get bullied for not liking sports. Girls bullied for not being girly enough. How can a society expect everyone to behave the same? The bullying victims are never the problem. They are free to be whoever they want and to live in harmony with whatever society they're forced to live with. If most people will not like the My Little Pony guy from the example above because he likes My Little Pony and shows it, it's not him who should change: It's the rest of the people who should and become at least a little bit more tolerant. If every victim bullying finally gave in... We would be much worse than we are now.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

@Puppy: You're basically saying bullying is okay by not being against it.  But whatever, people are going to do what they want.  That's why this world is so messed up.

@Arietta: Agreed.


----------



## salarian (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been bullied a lot, especially in middle school.  
When I was in the 3rd-7th grade, I lived in a small, predominantly white town in Michigan.  As one of the only two Filipino kids in school, I always stood out.  Kids would mock me, sarcastically asking me if I was "Chinese or Mexican".  It wasn't only kids, adults were one of the prime offenders.  Growing up in that situation, I was very shy.  I would barely talk, unless spoken to and I had a hard time around strangers.  I specifically remember this indecent when I was in a shopping market with my mom, this kid tired to talk to me.  Since I was so shy, I just looked at her, saying nothing.  Her mom, then pulled her away saying, "Honey, I don't think they speak English". Yeah, I cried a lot in those times. 
Thankfully, I moved to a more culturally diverse town before I reached the 8th grade.  In that town I felt more safe to be myself. In that town I grew into being proud of my heritage and who I am in general.  I guess the moral of my story is, while things may seem tough, it will get better in due time.  Just try to keep a positive outlook on things and offer help and empathy to those to might need it.


----------



## unravel (Aug 18, 2013)

salarian said:


> I've been bullied a lot, especially in middle school.
> When I was in the 3rd-7th grade, I lived in a small, predominantly white town in Michigan.  As one of the only two Filipino kids in school, I always stood out.  Kids would mock me, sarcastically asking me if I was "Chinese or Mexican".  It wasn't only kids, adults were one of the prime offenders.  Growing up in that situation, I was very shy.  I would barely talk, unless spoken to and I had a hard time around strangers.  I specifically remember this indecent when I was in a shopping market with my mom, this kid tired to talk to me.  Since I was so shy, I just looked at her, saying nothing.  Her mom, then pulled her away saying, "Honey, I don't think they speak English". Yeah, I cried a lot in those times.
> Thankfully, I moved to a more culturally diverse town before I reached the 8th grade.  In that town I felt more safe to be myself. In that town I grew into being proud of my heritage and who I am in general.  I guess the moral of my story is, while things may seem tough, it will get better in due time.  Just try to keep a positive outlook on things and offer help and empathy to those to might need it.




So you lived it Philippines before?


----------



## unravel (Aug 18, 2013)

Been bullied since Grade 5 till now (3rd Year HS).
I tried cyber bullying a mother and her mom talk each other about it, she gave the list of people and the messages in facebook my mom went to the disciplinary office about it and then they been called and they want to talk to them and their parents and so they didn't do it again. but now, I'm sure they are hiding something from my back to be honest they are whores and s**t I do have friends but my friends don't like them because they are wanna be popular, they slash their arms if they have problems, they are damn insecure and etc. I'm not welcome to join in their groups and such. And the teacher said I have to "befriend them" seriouly befriend even how many times I tried NOTHING happen so yeah sad life but on a bright side I have real life friends who accept me who I'am and me and them have similar in common. But I have a lot friends in net playing games satisfys me and made my day I do ignore people =-=

I don't like my school, just saying and to be honest even I'm graduated from THAT SCHOOL I'am not proud to be graduated because my batch... they are so sick. They made anti-bullying campain still nothing happen zzz

ermmm I'm very shy in school and I don;t open up with oher people ONLY IN SCHOOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops R.I.P English


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was bullied only a little bit, mostly in high school and mostly online. Had some rumors started about me and that was no fun. I hate bullying. I organized an assembly at school about anti-bullying and we ended up doing it at a few more schools. It just sucks because so many other teens will agree with the anti-bullying stuff for like say, a week, then they hop right back into it. I don't think  a lot of people notice that what they're doing is bullying..My sister got it really bad from grade 6 (she came out as bi then) all the way until probably grade 11 or so. She's not bullied anymore but it's left a _huge_ impact on her and it's messed her up for life. Needless to say, bullying ****ing sucks.


----------



## puppy (Aug 18, 2013)

Arietta said:


> That's just wrong. People are free to like whatever they want without being criticized. If someone likes My Little Pony and they show it, they are _free_ to do it. They should under no circumstance mold themselves to save themselves from being bullied.


omg
you are obviously taking what i said the wrong way
ok if you like mlp and you don't care what other people have to say about you and can handle it, then good on you
but if bullies are literally _ruining your life_ over something small like that, then i dont see why you just wouldnt wear the mlp stuff???
i certainly wouldnt want to subject myself to that
it's not nearly worth it.
and i get it, it really sucks but
not everyone can wait for the world to change


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 18, 2013)

I was bullied severely while at school. However I refuse to let bad school memories haunt me. Those who bullied me must have been mean for a reason, jealousy? Why else would they chose to pick on me? What I hated worse at school was those who would conform and bully me because it became a school trend. 

I had good friends at school though and I my grades were average despite the terror I lived in, so what might have been horrific for me back in the day is now an achievement and a reminder on how strong I was to get through it and be the person I am today. 

If anyone is bullied, keep that in mind. Getting though school as a victim of bullying is the hardest thing you'll ever have to do. In the adult world things are little more grown up.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

Not to an extent of being bullied, but I can empathize since  read countless articles about bullying and know people who were bullied by others. 

Even grown-people can be bullies too. When I worked at a county fair, my co-worker who was working as a garbage man around the horse race tracks was harassed by two privileged grown men about how he's such "a loser for working as a garbage man." My co-worker didn't take the comments personally. But when they poured beer on him-- they really crossed the line. He called the security and it was too late. If the guys were caught they could get charged for an assault. Unfortunately, there were no cameras around the area to catch that. We did our best to comfort our co-worker, by telling him that karma is out there.

There are also some sites with mommy readers who reads a bunch of mommy/ fashion blogs posting a lot of mean stuff that aren't even constructive criticisms or that helpful for the people who create stuff.


----------



## Mya (Aug 18, 2013)

Let me tell you all a little short story about bullying.

Why do people bully others? I believe people bully other because they are insecure and lack confidence. They use bullying tactics to impress other people. Bullies thrive on attention they get from their fellow friends, gangs, etc. Their hurtful actions make them feel powerful and popular. Bullies pick on others who they think are weak in physical stature, unpopular with their peers, easily intimated, or discriminated against. It's so sick, ugh.

Many people are afraid to report bullying incidents they observe because they might become targets themselves. I have been bullied, punched, beat, picked on, had my feelings hurt deeply and I got to the point where I felt like life didn't even matter anymore. The pain got too out of hand and I started getting a little self-harmy. I'm not going into details because the forum isn't really a necessary place to mention what I did, [feel free to PM me and I will tell you about it]..

Bullying is very VERY wrong and ruins lives.. people KILL themselves for because they feel they aren't needed and nobody likes them, and that ruins other people's lives and just makes me sick to my stomach when I experience bullying or witness a bullying event, I mean it could be a joke but that joke could result in the death of a person, and the death is all the bullies fault.. Bullying does not feel good at all.. We live in a world with self-centered ignorant jerks who only think about themselves when it comes to this kind of stuff, and when we try to be nice to the bullies they yell and say beat it you suck, we try to help each other and people do need help but when people get help they complain.. 

This is getting sick.. I don't know what's happening to the world anymore..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

You know what I find funny?  Almost everyone in this thread who was trying to rationalize/defend bullying in the past couple months have given up by their side of the argument.  If you're going to try to prove trash then at least stick by your trash.  There is no possible, fathomable way in the world that anyone that posts on this thread can rationalize bullying.  It is negative and has so many consequences that people disregard.  Some people who see bullying don't help because they think they'll be a target.  How absent-minded can you be?  Chances are, if you helped the victim out the bully would say it's not worth it and leave.  You could have saved someone's LIFE maybe.  If people are not willing to help each other like they used to then we are doomed to all be dragged down eventually.  Trying to say that the media doesn't need to make a big deal out of it, or that it's not that bad is really, really low.  And, if you're going to post stuff like that, then why aren't you going to make an effort to prove it?  See, the problem is today is that people think they can get out the easy way.  There is no easy way in life.  But if we all worked together then there could be in the future.  We are all vulnerable to sin, but that doesn't mean we have to just sit there and take it.  Fight back, damnit.  Stop sitting there like you think it's going to stop, because it won't if you don't try to help!  On the preview for the Jobs movie coming out, it says it only takes one person to start a revolution.  Do you think that's false?  Then listen to this.  On cartoonnetwork (and just ignore the fact that it's there if you think it's too big of a deal), it featured a boy who was bullied on the special broadcast for the stop bullying campain.  One day people stood by his side and he wasn't bullied again.  The program he runs for kids over the whole USA has saved millions of people from bullying.  Can you believe that?  Millions.  See, the problem isn't only the people who are doing the bullying, it's the people who don't even do anything about it.  Everyone only gets one life, and who are we to judge that?

Now go on.  Try to prove me wrong someone.  I dare you.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, movie fans also pick on others with the lists they make on IMDb, such people I can name are Alex_Smith_777 and fedor8.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 18, 2013)

puppy said:


> ok if you like mlp and you don't care what other people have to say about you and can handle it, then good on you
> but if bullies are literally _ruining your life_ over something small like that, then i dont see why you just wouldnt wear the mlp stuff???
> i certainly wouldnt want to subject myself to that
> it's not nearly worth it.



Why should they? People like what they like. But here, let me give you a more extreme example of what you're implying. What I'm going to say is inspired on the experience another user had for being a Filipino (look a few pages back).

Bullies are always going to choose their victims based on differences that, in the bully's eyes, "are not fitting" for their lives. We have the example of the MLP guy who shows it off. Under what you're saying, he can just stop showing it or stop liking it altogether. I still find this to be the grossest escape anyone could do, because really, in the long run it's the bullies who should change, not the victims. But still, the "solution" is there for them, yes. But right now, that's not the point.

Now put yourself in this situation. You're someone whose skin color is blue and you go middle or elementary school. Yup. You're "blue". You are forced to move out of your country as a child, and land in a country where the majority of people are green-skinned. People start bullying you. Really, really bad. Every day they pick on you. There's not one day that you can go through in school that won't get you harmed, physically or otherwise. You start pondering and pondering, and you realize that the problem is your skin color.

What are you going to do? Change your skin color? How? Or are you going to try to go against them, fight back? You will land in a worse position than you're now. What can you do if you get bullied because of differences like that that you have absolutely no control over?

It's really easy to say "meh, just stop being the way you are to save yourself from the bullies", but doing it is another story. The MLP guy will always like MLP unless he sadly gives in to the intention of the bullies. But what if you're bullied because of your skin color, size, or family upbringing? What are you even thinking in doing? There are many things you cannot change about yourself, and most of them are physical things (most, not all). Are you planning on being a victim for the rest of your life? Because unless the people who bully you change, it's always going to suck for you, unless you move to a different place, where people are like you, and unless you start going to places where everyone thinks like you, but it's not always possible. Specially if you're underage, which is when most victims suffer the most.

I say again, never find a way to point fingers to the victims either directly or indirectly. "Meh, you got all this for liking that little girl's show" - Whether you like it or not, it carries exactly the same meaning of "meh, you got all this because of your skin color". I don't care why people decide to pick on others. They have a problem and they should be dealt with. They are the ones who pick on people, and if they were simply a little bit more tolerant of others no matter how they think or how they look, and if they were more secure of themselves, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 18, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Why should they? People like what they like. But here, let me give you a more extreme example of what you're implying. What I'm going to say is inspired on the experience another user had for being a Filipino (look a few pages back).
> 
> Bullies are always going to choose their victims based on differences that, in the bully's eyes, "are not fitting" for their lives. We have the example of the MLP guy who shows it off. Under what you're saying, he can just stop showing it or stop liking it altogether. I still find this to be the grossest escape anyone could do, because really, in the long run it's the bullies who should change, not the victims. But still, the "solution" is there for them, yes. But right now, that's not the point.
> 
> ...



I'd better be able to find someone to tell fedor8 and Alex_Smith_777 this. They're saying only they know good movies by facts, and they just make fun of people who like the movies they hate. -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Why should they? People like what they like. But here, let me give you a more extreme example of what you're implying. What I'm going to say is inspired on the experience another user had for being a Filipino (look a few pages back).
> 
> Bullies are always going to choose their victims based on differences that, in the bully's eyes, "are not fitting" for their lives. We have the example of the MLP guy who shows it off. Under what you're saying, he can just stop showing it or stop liking it altogether. I still find this to be the grossest escape anyone could do, because really, in the long run it's the bullies who should change, not the victims. But still, the "solution" is there for them, yes. But right now, that's not the point.
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a lot more inspiring than the big paragraph I wrote on the last page.  I agree totally again.


----------



## puppy (Aug 18, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Why should they? People like what they like. But here, let me give you a more extreme example of what you're implying. What I'm going to say is inspired on the experience another user had for being a Filipino (look a few pages back).


that whole story is actually different from what i said. yeah, it is way more extreme and i really dislike when people over dramatize things to make a point. notice how in my first post i said "a few cases" and then went on to say it was just a little thing.
and then you come in like "what if it was this huge thing" when thats not even what im talking about what?
you're coming across as an idealist to me, so im sorry to say that i don't see bullying disappearing any time in the near future, as its been around since forever. if one *can* spare themselves the brunt of it, however "gross" (shouldnt the grossest way be suicide anyway?) it is to you, then i still dont see why they shouldn't.
i also believe you have the wrong impression of me. i was not pointing fingers at the victims or saying it was their fault. it's terrible that people bully. but you know what? _its a thing._ just like the many other awful things people do to one another.
and in the case of the mlp boy, he doesnt have to stop liking mlp at all. not bringing the merch to school where he is sure to be bullied and he cant handle it is just a smart decision, imo. he could probably wear it anywhere else without getting grief if he wanted to.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

And where else do you suppose he wears it?  He could get bullied there too.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm still being bothered by fedor8, because of the many pointless reviews on IMDb he has done. He shows no love for any movies he watches, and this angered a lot of movie fans. Look at this stupid list he made. And look at his responses to a majority of the people who commented.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I'm still being bothered by fedor8, because of the many pointless reviews on IMDb he has done. He shows no love for any movies he watches, and this angered a lot of movie fans. Look at this stupid list he made. And look at his responses to a majority of the people who commented.




Wow, those are really good movies.  He must have a weird sense of movie-liking.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Wow, those are really good movies.  He must have a weird sense of movie-liking.



Exactly! Oh yeah, and on his blog, he also shows a particular hate for a filmmaker from his nation, Emir Kusturica.

And wow, _Brokeback Mountain_, _Milk_, _The Discreet Charm of The Bourgeoisie_, _Juno_, _Almost Famous_, _Titanic_, _Jerry Maguire_, _Born on the Fourth of July_, and _JFK_ are among my all-time favourite movies, and look at his response for someone saying that he has bad taste.

"No, no, no. These are all CRAP movies. You totally misunderstood the list."

These movies he listed are NOT crap. He just doesn't understand the world of movies at all.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Exactly! Oh yeah, and on his blog, he also shows a particular hate for a filmmaker from his nation, Emir Kusturica.
> 
> And wow, _Brokeback Mountain_, _Milk_, _The Discreet Charm of The Bourgeoisie_, _Juno_, _Almost Famous_, _Titanic_, _Jerry Maguire_, _Born on the Fourth of July_, and _JFK_ are among my all-time favourite movies, and look at his response for someone saying that he has bad taste.
> 
> ...




Totally agreed.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Totally agreed.



Yeah, we definitely understand them at least ten times better than he does. This guy is just nothing but a total IMDb troll. And man, they can get on your nerves a lot.

(_Misery_ is one of the worst movies of all time?! LOL. Explain the AFI recognition and the worldwide acclaim.)


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, and to add to that, he says European filmmakers are easily overrated. Racist, much?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow.  What a jerk.  No wonder you dislike him.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Wow.  What a jerk.  No wonder you dislike him.



Every legitimate movie fan does.  fedor8's one of the biggest trolls on IMDb so far.

EDIT: He hates Luis Bu?uel, Ingmar Bergman, Steven Spielberg, Orson Welles, Ang Lee, John Huston, Oliver Stone, Fran?ois Truffaut, Jean-Luc Godard, Federico Fellini, Alfred Hitchcock, Elia Kazan, and Billy Wilder. I really need to prepare his apology note right now.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mya said:


> Let me tell you all a little short story about bullying.
> 
> Why do people bully others? I believe people bully other because they are insecure and lack confidence. They use bullying tactics to impress other people. Bullies thrive on attention they get from their fellow friends, gangs, etc. Their hurtful actions make them feel powerful and popular. Bullies pick on others who they think are weak in physical stature, unpopular with their peers, easily intimated, or discriminated against. It's so sick, ugh.
> 
> ...



How was this overlooked?!  You hit the nail on the head with this post.  I'm proud of you for coming out the other side stronger where a lot of peopole wouldn't (as you also mention).  It's not a nice place to be.  Unfortunately (over here anyway) more and more kids are becoming bullies and the parents will not discipline them.  There are even elderly people scared to leave their homes or walk past a group of young people.  Teachers now are called all sorts of things for trying to discipline schoolchildren and I have no idea how this was ever allowed to happen.

Bullying has extended past the school gates and into the real world, worse now with such widespread internet availability.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> How was this overlooked?!  You hit the nail on the head with this post.  I'm proud of you for coming out the other side stronger where a lot of peopole wouldn't (as you also mention).  It's not a nice place to be.  Unfortunately (over here anyway) more and more kids are becoming bullies and the parents will not discipline them.  There are even elderly people scared to leave their homes or walk past a group of young people.  Teachers now are called all sorts of things for trying to discipline schoolchildren and I have no idea how this was ever allowed to happen.
> 
> Bullying has extended past the school gates and into the real world, worse now with such widespread internet availability.



Yeah, I remember that there was an elderly who was being bullied on a school bus by teens. Don't those guys have any shame?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Yeah, I remember that there was an elderly who was being bullied on a school bus by teens. Don't those guys have any shame?



No, they just do it because their life is crap and they think it's going to make them feel better.  In the end it doesn't do anything but hurt the elderly person.  I really hope those guys either get back on a positive track or rot in a hole.  Seriously.  This world would be much better without people like them/nor does it need more of its space wasted with them.  Anyone who thinks I'm even slightly overreacting is probably one of them.  Peace.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> No, they just do it because their life is crap and they think it's going to make them feel better.  In the end it doesn't do anything but hurt the elderly person.  I really hope those guys either get back on a positive track or rot in a hole.  Seriously.  This world would be much better without people like them/nor does it need more of its space wasted with them.  Anyone who thinks I'm even slightly overreacting is probably one of them.  Peace.



The world needs peace. If these guys' lives are crap, at least they could report it to a child worker, and just have it go better later on.

(OFF TRACK: I'm still thinking about why that fedor8 guy can't handle that we all have our own opinion and we can't change it.)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> The world needs peace. If these guys' lives are crap, at least they could report it to a child worker, and just have it go better later on.
> 
> (OFF TRACK: I'm still thinking about why that fedor8 guy can't handle that we all have our own opinion and we can't change it.)




Exactly.  Why take out your pain on someone else when you could do something about it yourself?  Sometimes people forget to use their brains, and that's when it needlessly effects other people.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Exactly.  Why take out your pain on someone else when you could do something about it yourself?  Sometimes people forget to use their brains, and that's when it needlessly effects other people.



Yeah, I remember I was bullied by a former friend in the start of my first year in high school because of the fact I love classic movies in the first place. Some kids also made fun of my love for film in general, by saying "STOP WATCHING PORN" in my face.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Yeah, I remember I was bullied by a former friend in the start of my first year in high school because of the fact I love classic movies in the first place. Some kids also made fun of my love for film in general, by saying "STOP WATCHING PORN" in my face.



They should really respect that you watch things like that.  It's really okay to like movies like that as long as the director doesn't do a horrible way of representing that part of the movie.  

EDIT: I think I misunderstood what you said.  If there wasn't any of that displayed in the movie, and they're just saying something random to troll you then that's still bad.  Either way I would tell them to get lost.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> They should really respect that you watch things like that.  It's really okay to like movies like that as long as the director doesn't do a horrible way of representing that part of the movie.
> 
> EDIT: I think I misunderstood what you said.  If there wasn't any of that displayed in the movie, and they're just saying something random to troll you then that's still bad.  Either way I would tell them to get lost.



Thanks for the advice.  I'd as well tell the teacher that these people are just not respecting my likes and dislikes.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

If I could, I'd send this word to fedor8, but look at the last person who tried to say that his opinions aren't anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more thing: Here's another guy just like him.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyway, here's one of the most pretentious "reviews" from that jerk that I told you about, ACE. Everything he says here is just WRONG. He said it's a horrible movie, when it's in fact the opposite.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 22, 2013)

Bullying... it's such a horrible experience, when people bully someone... not only does it make the person feel down about themselves, but it can also makes the person that was bullied think that they should bully others that are less secure and vulnerable, just to get even with the ones that are above that person. But also the person that was bullied also becomes more negative about themselves, in which can lead to them self-harming themselves and all kinds of stuff like that, depending on how worse it gets. Bullying can cause corruption in some people and get them into doing really bad things, while for some others... it can make them less social.

But nonetheless, bullying is never okay, and never has been. I've seen it from experience, and just how bad it can get... with people getting into fights and getting beaten, it's so horrible! And just how much discrimination is also involved in it as well as the violence, it's just shocking! And here's the thing, bullying not only happens in schools... it also happens in workplaces too!

It's so sad how there are some people in this world that just only care about themselves and no one else. I wish everyone in the world was kind to each other, cared about each other and supported each other! I just hope kindness will spread far and wide! Let's all try to bring an end to bullying once and for all!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Anyway, here's one of the most pretentious "reviews" from that jerk that I told you about, ACE. Everything he says here is just WRONG. He said it's a horrible movie, when it's in fact the opposite.




I agree, that's a really good movie.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 22, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I agree, that's a really good movie.



Can you believe, he calls a lot of the professional film critics idiots just to make his reviews sound smart? He did that in his _E.T._ review as well, with Roger Ebert, calling him an obsessive food-lover. ;/


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Can you believe, he calls a lot of the professional film critics idiots just to make his reviews sound smart? He did that in his _E.T._ review as well, with Roger Ebert, calling him an obsessive food-lover. ;/



Wow, that actually makes it sound dumb.

@PlatinumLucario: I agree


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 22, 2013)

Platinum Lucario said:


> Bullying... it's such a horrible experience, when people bully someone... not only does it make the person feel down about themselves, but it can also makes the person that was bullied think that they should bully others that are less secure and vulnerable, just to get even with the ones that are above that person. But also the person that was bullied also becomes more negative about themselves, in which can lead to them self-harming themselves and all kinds of stuff like that, depending on how worse it gets. Bullying can cause corruption in some people and get them into doing really bad things, while for some others... it can make them less social.
> 
> But nonetheless, bullying is never okay, and never has been. I've seen it from experience, and just how bad it can get... with people getting into fights and getting beaten, it's so horrible! And just how much discrimination is also involved in it as well as the violence, it's just shocking! And here's the thing, bullying not only happens in schools... it also happens in workplaces too!
> 
> It's so sad how there are some people in this world that just only care about themselves and no one else. I wish everyone in the world was kind to each other, cared about each other and supported each other! I just hope kindness will spread far and wide! Let's all try to bring an end to bullying once and for all!



Agree. People need to care about others more, and stop being so self-centered.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 22, 2013)

My opinion, if your bully isn't that bad, grow a back bone and get over it. If your bully really is that bad, you can either tell an adult or get into verbal or physical fights with the bully. (The mistake I made, I would always get into verbal fights with him and almost got into a fistfight.)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> My opinion, if your bully isn't that bad, grow a back bone and get over it. If your bully really is that bad, you can either tell an adult or get into verbal or physical fights with the bully. (The mistake I made, I would always get into verbal fights with him and almost got into a fistfight.)



I wouldn't get into physical fights though XD I would make jokes about it.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 23, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> My opinion, if your bully isn't that bad, grow a back bone and get over it. If your bully really is that bad, you can either tell an adult or get into verbal or physical fights with the bully. (The mistake I made, I would always get into verbal fights with him and almost got into a fistfight.)



I agree that if people are just making small comments and picking on you over tiny things like teasing you, that you should just ignore it and laugh along with it. It isn't PROPER bullying but... At the same time, I know that people could be teasing you over things you can't help... Like, oh god, I dunno, maybe your hair colour? I was kinda teased for being blonde a little while ago because I was "dumb" apparently, well mainly in maths since I was never good at that, and just the more they picked on me over it, the more... Annoyed I got about it? Sure it's better to just laugh about it and shrug it off, but sometimes if it's over something you can't help, then ultimately you have to stick up for yourself. Although I can hardly say getting in any kind of argument or fight is good though. I've never really had a fight, besides an argument in which the girl started crying just to get sympathy from others, but eh, I dunno, I wouldn't ever want to just inflict a fight or anything because I don't want to end up picking on the wrong person. I'm not very strong after all! But heck, if someone started trying to hit me, then I would try and defend myself I guess? ;; Like the best thing to do is to just block it out. Defend both mentally and physically if you have to, and then it's like you haven't done anything wrong if anyone finds out. Most people often say retaliating is good and then the bully gets a taste of their own medicine, but in all honesty I don't think it's always advisable. It's hard to just... Ignore bullies though but really that's the only thing you can do. I somehow managed to do it eventually but... I guess it's just like now if they say horrible things I don't care, because they're the awful human beings themselves, not me. Sure... Sometimes when people are really horrible to me, it hurts but... Well, what else can you do? If you show them that it annoys you they'll do it even more. ._. that's what i've learned.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

At my middle school, I was a black belt (and I'm higher than that now) and almost six feet tall (I'm 6 foot one inch now).  Whenever I saw someone small like a 6th grader getting bullied by, say, an 8th grader I would walk up to the bully and stare them in the eye.  None of the times did they even try to fight me, because they knew what I was capable of.  They just ran away, so I never had to get in a fight.  But if some 300 pound fat bully kid was bullying a really small kid, and he proceeded to punch me, then I would use joint manipulation to throw him against the locker.  I think it's funny that a lot of big, mean guys think they can overpower me with their weight, but I can throw someone twice my size.  I practice Youn Wha Ryu (a combination of all martial arts).  On the other hand though, I'm really sensitive and I'm a gentle giant, so I try to use my words as  much as possible to avoid a fight.  Online though, there's nothing I can do, so people easily get away with cyber-bullying, and then proceed to cyber bully me.  That's why I always try to help others, so their life isn't as bad as mine.  Bullies really have no right to pick on someone else just because the bully has a crappy life  But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## chillv (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been bullied and cyberbullied before. Both of them are very bad to experience and I wish bullying period will die off.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> At my middle school, I was a black belt (and I'm higher than that now) and almost six feet tall (I'm 6 foot one inch now).  Whenever I saw someone small like a 6th grader getting bullied by, say, an 8th grader I would walk up to the bully and stare them in the eye.  None of the times did they even try to fight me, because they knew what I was capable of.  They just ran away, so I never had to get in a fight.  But if some 300 pound fat bully kid was bullying a really small kid, and he proceeded to punch me, then I would use joint manipulation to throw him against the locker.  I think it's funny that a lot of big, mean guys think they can overpower me with their weight, but I can throw someone twice my size.  I practice Youn Wha Ryu (a combination of all martial arts).  On the other hand though, I'm really sensitive and I'm a gentle giant, so I try to use my words as  much as possible to avoid a fight.  Online though, there's nothing I can do, so people easily get away with cyber-bullying, and then proceed to cyber bully me.  That's why I always try to help others, so their life isn't as bad as mine.  Bullies really have no right to pick on someone else just because the bully has a crappy life  But, that's just my opinion.



I actually agree with this. I find it more difficult to defend myself on the internet. Physical bullying isn't much of a problem for me because I can just knock them off my shoulder right away, where as cyber-bullying...well...I can't really defend myself without help.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I actually agree with this. I find it more difficult to defend myself on the internet. Physical bullying isn't much of a problem for me because I can just knock them off my shoulder right away, where as cyber-bullying...well...I can't really defend myself without help.




This is exactly why we all need to pitch in and help each other out when on the internet.  If everyone helped just a little, the internet would be a better place.  But it's hard to change something that people have already messed up, so I don't think it will ever be completely safe.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 24, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> This is exactly why we all need to pitch in and help each other out when on the internet.  If everyone helped just a little, the internet would be a better place.  But it's hard to change something that people have already messed up, so I don't think it will ever be completely safe.



Like those trolls online, like you-know-who, ACE? We really need to make the internet safer for people everywhere.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

I was bullied as a kid by schoolmates (isn't everyone?) but overall it didn't affect me much.  I've always been a unique person with my own sense of style and own hobbies and don't really care if anyone approves of the clothing I like or activities I like.  Accept me and be my friend for who I am or don't and move on with your life!

My brother is 7 years older than me and always picked on me as a kid.  Now that we're both adults he still doesn't really know how to treat me maturely.  It's kinda sad, really.  

If someone is having trouble with bullies just keep in mind they are picking on you to compensate for something missing in their own life.  Try to develop an attitude where you don't care or give any thought to people who want to behave negative toward you.  Only make room for people who are kind, supportive, and contribute positive qualities to your life.  You'll be happier in the long run without being around mean people!


----------



## HULK G (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been Bullied back when I was in my adolescent years. Not by school peers, but by low life street thugs roaming around the school vicinity. I've got no idea why they started targeting me. I think they wanted me part of their gang. I remember saying to someone that, "If I wanted to be in a gang I'll be in a wealthy and more established corporate." I'm sure they got ticked when they heard that. The next day is the day I'll never forget and forgive. I was walking home from school when suddenly I was surrounded by 6 street thugs. One hit me from behind, but it didn't get me down. I was still up but dazed. More attacked me from behind but I was still up.

Finally they decided to push all their weight against me and started pummeling me to the ground. Finally, I got mad and I decided to fight back against all the odds 6 vs. 1. I knew it was helpless, I was 13 years old and I'm going up against low life's that were so much older than me. I lifted two of them on my back and threw them on the ground punch one right in the face, but my power has  diminished from the beating I sustained, it wasn't effective. The other 2 jumped me from behind that got me down on the ground permanently. I stayed on the ground still fighting but to no avail. The beating continued for a couple more minutes until someone  threaten to call the police. They all ran from the scene. I was left battered and bruised face bloodied. I didn't passed out I was wide awake. I lift myself off the ground and went home.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2013)

HULK G said:


> I've been Bullied back when I was in my adolescent years. Not by school peers, but by low life street thugs roaming around the school vicinity. I've got no idea why they started targeting me. I think they wanted me part of their gang. I remember saying to someone that, "If I wanted to be in a gang I'll be in a wealthy and more established corporate." I'm sure they got ticked when they heard that. The next day is the day I'll never forget and forgive. I was walking home from school when suddenly I was surrounded by 6 street thugs. One hit me from behind, but it didn't get me down. I was still up but dazed. More attacked me from behind but I was still up.
> 
> Finally they decided to push all their weight against me and started pummeling me to the ground. Finally, I got mad and I decided to fight back against all the odds 6 vs. 1. I knew it was helpless, I was 13 years old and I'm going up against low life's that were so much older than me. I lifted two of them on my back and threw them on the ground punch one right in the face, but my power has  diminished from the beating I sustained, it wasn't effective. The other 2 jumped me from behind that got me down on the ground permanently. I stayed on the ground still fighting but to no avail. The beating continued for a couple more minutes until someone  threaten to call the police. They all ran from the scene. I was left battered and bruised face bloodied. I didn't passed out I was wide awake. I lift myself off the ground and went home.





Oh wow, it's good you're okay.  You fought back too which proves you're not going to sit there and take it.  I've been doing karate for six years (practicing youn wha ryu, a combination of all martial arts).  If I was there I would have went up to them and punched them.  Or I could just grab them by their thumbs one at a time, and throw them into each other with joint manipulation.  I think someone like you would benefit from trying Karate (if you haven't already).  Whenever you're in a situation like that, you can even the odds by lining them up.  That way only the one in front can attack you.


EDIT: The most important thing to remember though is to never attack unless you're attacked first.  Otherwise you become one of them.  You let them attack first which proves you're the more honorable fighter.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 5, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Oh wow, it's good you're okay.  You fought back too which proves you're not going to sit there and take it.  I've been doing karate for six years (practicing youn wha ryu, a combination of all martial arts).  If I was there I would have went up to them and punched them.  Or I could just grab them by their thumbs one at a time, and throw them into each other with joint manipulation.  I think someone like you would benefit from trying Karate (if you haven't already).  Whenever you're in a situation like that, you can even the odds by lining them up.  That way only the one in front can attack you.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The most important thing to remember though is to never attack unless you're attacked first.  Otherwise you become one of them.  You let them attack first which proves you're the more honorable fighter.



I've been wanting to try something new without reducing my muscle gains. I'm very fast with my legs it's why I play soccer. I'll definitely try out a martial arts program that involves lots of kicking.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't really have the best time in school, at all. I faced my own experiences with bullying (due to being the weird one and therefore, deserving it apparently.) The teachers were of no help to me either when I asked. I know it probably wasn't as bad as some of the other stories I've seen on here and elsewhere, but it still hurts to think about now. 

I won't go into details, but it has left me afraid of leaving the house by myself (I can, but I really don't like it and if where I'm going allows it, I will often take the dog with me as a comfort blanket.) I now have a complex about accidentally looking people in the face when walking in the street (especially with teenagers, younger, or just that general age group) because as a tactic, whenever I looked at them, the bullies would accuse me of staring at them and 'giving them evils.' Walking past a group of kids or teenagers (especially if they're loud) sets the alarm bells off. I still have nightmares about it as silly as that sounds. I also still wonder, which is the worst part, if I really did deserve it.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 6, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I didn't really have the best time in school, at all. I faced my own experiences with bullying (due to being the weird one and therefore, deserving it apparently.) The teachers were of no help to me either when I asked. I know it probably wasn't as bad as some of the other stories I've seen on here and elsewhere, but it still hurts to think about now.
> 
> I won't go into details, but it has left me afraid of leaving the house by myself (I can, but I really don't like it and if where I'm going allows it, I will often take the dog with me as a comfort blanket.) I now have a complex about accidentally looking people in the face when walking in the street (especially with teenagers, younger, or just that general age group) because as a tactic, whenever I looked at them, the bullies would accuse me of staring at them and 'giving them evils.' Walking past a group of kids or teenagers (especially if they're loud) sets the alarm bells off. I still have nightmares about it as silly as that sounds. I also still wonder, which is the worst part, if I really did deserve it.



Aww... I'm really sorry about that. D: But no, I can completely understand where you're coming from. There is never a story worse than another... I mean sure, people may have to endure worse things but the pain you still feel from being bullied shouldn't be shrugged off just because maybe the damage bullies done isn't as bad as what other bullies have done to other people, but it still is upsetting and... Well, sometimes it can really damage how you go about your life too, like you said. However, I can empathize with you and I'm not sure how to help much, other than don't feel bad about it. I am sure that LOADS of other people know how you feel (including myself) and the best thing we could do is all try our hardest to overcome these "fears" we now have together (sighs, this sounds really cheesy) and to not let bullies damage our lives anymore. At the end of the day who gives a damn about them. They're gonna have the worse life most likely, if they feel like saying things like that to people is appropriate. They may end up with no one in the end, not a single friend or person to stick by them.

But yeah, I dunno, since everyone's telling their stories, I guess I could share my experience of being bullied. I dunno, I was never really bullied in primary school. I was actually a fairly loud, fun, and happy member of the class. I usually tried to contribute to lessons and everything and I would talk to a lot of people and would be into doing any drama involved activities (often trying to get the main parts but failing miserably since I later learned I couldn't act) and wanted to be in talent shows, etc. Well when I left primary school, things started to change. In year 7, I don't know what happened, but the old me just completely disappeared. I... Actually went "back into my shell" and became incredibly shy and introverted, rather than coming out of my shell. It sucked so much. Going into drama was awful, since I always wanted to be in plays when I was younger, but no, I was never loud enough, never good enough, never smart enough. Whenever I said anything people said I was too immature, too stupid to understand, too annoying. People began to lie to me, betray me, say nasty things and then I think that's when I learned how cruel people could be. By year 8 I had completely changed. I was struggling to find friends to fit in with. Year 9, was... Awful. The worst year, bullying wise. Since everyone was growing up, and some people evidently weren't, there were some obvious "age-differences" in the class. And of course now that we were going up in the school years people got a lot more pretentious and cocky... So of course, I got landed in a class full of idiots. However, 4 boys in particular found it absolutely HILARIOUS to pick on me, because I was quiet, shy, nervous and always stuck with the same friend for everything, since i felt intimidated by some people in my class. They had LITERALLY the most useless insults ever though, all they did was call me ugly or sometimes they'd throw things at me. But I didn't know how to deal with it. Sighs, it really upsets me i got like that though. The fact that such pathetic boys managed to damage my confidence so greatly... In fact the school did. I am no longer the confident, fun-loving, happy girl I used to be who wasn't afraid to do things like talk in front of the class. Nowadays I'm too shy to even do things like go out by myself, talk to other people, I can't even say things like "Oh I look good today!" or anything good about myself or in fact many things. So now I'm in year 11... Two years later I'm still feeling awful. I've never really found any friendship group to fit in. People usually just lie to me, hurt me or ignore me so it's like I'm not even there. It's so painful. Even the people I thought I could call best friends couldn't accept me for who I am and started making "jokes" that actually were really harsh to me and made me feel like crap, so when I was actually honest to them all they said was "awww it's okay Lucy, glad you were honest", and not a single apology. ._. Sighs. So yeah here's me sitting alone just minding my own business. Only 123 school days to go til the end of year 11. I'm kinda looking forward to it. After that I plan to move schools for sixth form. The main reason is that the school I'm at now doesn't offer some of the subjects I wanna do. But... I think the fact that I've just mainly had bad memories at my current school is just another small reason that's trying to push me away and telling me to move on.

Yeah. I really do hate my school. ;; That turned out to be a huge rant but I guess it was good getting it out of my system again.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 6, 2013)

Himari said:


> Aww... I'm really sorry about that. D: But no, I can completely understand where you're coming from. There is never a story worse than another... I mean sure, people may have to endure worse things but the pain you still feel from being bullied shouldn't be shrugged off just because maybe the damage bullies done isn't as bad as what other bullies have done to other people, but it still is upsetting and... Well, sometimes it can really damage how you go about your life too, like you said. However, I can empathize with you and I'm not sure how to help much, other than don't feel bad about it. I am sure that LOADS of other people know how you feel (including myself) and the best thing we could do is all try our hardest to overcome these "fears" we now have together (sighs, this sounds really cheesy) and to not let bullies damage our lives anymore. At the end of the day who gives a damn about them. They're gonna have the worse life most likely, if they feel like saying things like that to people is appropriate. They may end up with no one in the end, not a single friend or person to stick by them.
> 
> But yeah, I dunno, since everyone's telling their stories, I guess I could share my experience of being bullied. I dunno, I was never really bullied in primary school. I was actually a fairly loud, fun, and happy member of the class. I usually tried to contribute to lessons and everything and I would talk to a lot of people and would be into doing any drama involved activities (often trying to get the main parts but failing miserably since I later learned I couldn't act) and wanted to be in talent shows, etc. Well when I left primary school, things started to change. In year 7, I don't know what happened, but the old me just completely disappeared. I... Actually went "back into my shell" and became incredibly shy and introverted, rather than coming out of my shell. It sucked so much. Going into drama was awful, since I always wanted to be in plays when I was younger, but no, I was never loud enough, never good enough, never smart enough. Whenever I said anything people said I was too immature, too stupid to understand, too annoying. People began to lie to me, betray me, say nasty things and then I think that's when I learned how cruel people could be. By year 8 I had completely changed. I was struggling to find friends to fit in with. Year 9, was... Awful. The worst year, bullying wise. Since everyone was growing up, and some people evidently weren't, there were some obvious "age-differences" in the class. And of course now that we were going up in the school years people got a lot more pretentious and cocky... So of course, I got landed in a class full of idiots. However, 4 boys in particular found it absolutely HILARIOUS to pick on me, because I was quiet, shy, nervous and always stuck with the same friend for everything, since i felt intimidated by some people in my class. They had LITERALLY the most useless insults ever though, all they did was call me ugly or sometimes they'd throw things at me. But I didn't know how to deal with it. Sighs, it really upsets me i got like that though. The fact that such pathetic boys managed to damage my confidence so greatly... In fact the school did. I am no longer the confident, fun-loving, happy girl I used to be who wasn't afraid to do things like talk in front of the class. Nowadays I'm too shy to even do things like go out by myself, talk to other people, I can't even say things like "Oh I look good today!" or anything good about myself or in fact many things. So now I'm in year 11... Two years later I'm still feeling awful. I've never really found any friendship group to fit in. People usually just lie to me, hurt me or ignore me so it's like I'm not even there. It's so painful. Even the people I thought I could call best friends couldn't accept me for who I am and started making "jokes" that actually were really harsh to me and made me feel like crap, so when I was actually honest to them all they said was "awww it's okay Lucy, glad you were honest", and not a single apology. ._. Sighs. So yeah here's me sitting alone just minding my own business. Only 123 school days to go til the end of year 11. I'm kinda looking forward to it. After that I plan to move schools for sixth form. The main reason is that the school I'm at now doesn't offer some of the subjects I wanna do. But... I think the fact that I've just mainly had bad memories at my current school is just another small reason that's trying to push me away and telling me to move on.
> 
> Yeah. I really do hate my school. ;; That turned out to be a huge rant but I guess it was good getting it out of my system again.



 That really sucks


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 6, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I didn't really have the best time in school, at all. I faced my own experiences with bullying (due to being the weird one and therefore, deserving it apparently.) The teachers were of no help to me either when I asked. I know it probably wasn't as bad as some of the other stories I've seen on here and elsewhere, but it still hurts to think about now.
> 
> I won't go into details, but it has left me afraid of leaving the house by myself (I can, but I really don't like it and if where I'm going allows it, I will often take the dog with me as a comfort blanket.) I now have a complex about accidentally looking people in the face when walking in the street (especially with teenagers, younger, or just that general age group) because as a tactic, whenever I looked at them, the bullies would accuse me of staring at them and 'giving them evils.' Walking past a group of kids or teenagers (especially if they're loud) sets the alarm bells off. I still have nightmares about it as silly as that sounds. I also still wonder, which is the worst part, if I really did deserve it.



Oh god, that sounds awful...


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 6, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> That really sucks



Yeah it does. So if I had any advice to someone having a hard time with bullying at the moment, please please, just find a way to deal with it effectively. I know ignoring it isn't always helpful but the best way is to make it seem like you don't care. You shouldn't care! Why should you care about what some lowlife thinks of you now?! Bullies are awful, insecure people themselves you know and they do honestly pick on others just to make themselves feel better. That's probably why those boys called me ugly, I mean they were hardly Prince Charmings or anything like that. They were really the ugly ones, inside and out! Just really, when you realize that, just shrug it off, and if they say things like that to you, you could just laugh and say "Oh okay" kinda thing, and just act like it really doesn't bother you. Block it out. Ignore them. It... Actually works. I did do that to one girl before when she was blatantly being such an ******* to me, and she eventually got the message and left me alone. It's better than just simply "ignoring" it. If you block it out and just shrug it off and show them you don't care, they'll get it soon enough, so really they're embarrassing themselves. :3 So yeah.. Just... As long as you find a way to cope with it, then you're fine. The damage bullying has done to me and probably so many other people out there is awful. ;_; I just hope that more people find ways to overcome it though.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2013)

Himari said:


> Aww... I'm really sorry about that. D: But no, I can completely understand where you're coming from. There is never a story worse than another... I mean sure, people may have to endure worse things but the pain you still feel from being bullied shouldn't be shrugged off just because maybe the damage bullies done isn't as bad as what other bullies have done to other people, but it still is upsetting and... Well, sometimes it can really damage how you go about your life too, like you said. However, I can empathize with you and I'm not sure how to help much, other than don't feel bad about it. I am sure that LOADS of other people know how you feel (including myself) and the best thing we could do is all try our hardest to overcome these "fears" we now have together (sighs, this sounds really cheesy) and to not let bullies damage our lives anymore. At the end of the day who gives a damn about them. They're gonna have the worse life most likely, if they feel like saying things like that to people is appropriate. They may end up with no one in the end, not a single friend or person to stick by them.
> 
> But yeah, I dunno, since everyone's telling their stories, I guess I could share my experience of being bullied. I dunno, I was never really bullied in primary school. I was actually a fairly loud, fun, and happy member of the class. I usually tried to contribute to lessons and everything and I would talk to a lot of people and would be into doing any drama involved activities (often trying to get the main parts but failing miserably since I later learned I couldn't act) and wanted to be in talent shows, etc. Well when I left primary school, things started to change. In year 7, I don't know what happened, but the old me just completely disappeared. I... Actually went "back into my shell" and became incredibly shy and introverted, rather than coming out of my shell. It sucked so much. Going into drama was awful, since I always wanted to be in plays when I was younger, but no, I was never loud enough, never good enough, never smart enough. Whenever I said anything people said I was too immature, too stupid to understand, too annoying. People began to lie to me, betray me, say nasty things and then I think that's when I learned how cruel people could be. By year 8 I had completely changed. I was struggling to find friends to fit in with. Year 9, was... Awful. The worst year, bullying wise. Since everyone was growing up, and some people evidently weren't, there were some obvious "age-differences" in the class. And of course now that we were going up in the school years people got a lot more pretentious and cocky... So of course, I got landed in a class full of idiots. However, 4 boys in particular found it absolutely HILARIOUS to pick on me, because I was quiet, shy, nervous and always stuck with the same friend for everything, since i felt intimidated by some people in my class. They had LITERALLY the most useless insults ever though, all they did was call me ugly or sometimes they'd throw things at me. But I didn't know how to deal with it. Sighs, it really upsets me i got like that though. The fact that such pathetic boys managed to damage my confidence so greatly... In fact the school did. I am no longer the confident, fun-loving, happy girl I used to be who wasn't afraid to do things like talk in front of the class. Nowadays I'm too shy to even do things like go out by myself, talk to other people, I can't even say things like "Oh I look good today!" or anything good about myself or in fact many things. So now I'm in year 11... Two years later I'm still feeling awful. I've never really found any friendship group to fit in. People usually just lie to me, hurt me or ignore me so it's like I'm not even there. It's so painful. Even the people I thought I could call best friends couldn't accept me for who I am and started making "jokes" that actually were really harsh to me and made me feel like crap, so when I was actually honest to them all they said was "awww it's okay Lucy, glad you were honest", and not a single apology. ._. Sighs. So yeah here's me sitting alone just minding my own business. Only 123 school days to go til the end of year 11. I'm kinda looking forward to it. After that I plan to move schools for sixth form. The main reason is that the school I'm at now doesn't offer some of the subjects I wanna do. But... I think the fact that I've just mainly had bad memories at my current school is just another small reason that's trying to push me away and telling me to move on.
> 
> Yeah. I really do hate my school. ;; That turned out to be a huge rant but I guess it was good getting it out of my system again.




That's horrible.  I would have told those guys to back off if I was there.  That's true though, in that bullies only bully other people to try to better their crappy lives.  In the end though, it only results in misery for both sides.  I really don't see the point in picking on someone because they're shy.  If it's maybe because you don't say much, you should have told them to get lost.  That would probably make them respect you a little more.  My mentor always says to stand up for yourself, because most of the time people won't be there to help.  They told me to go up to them real slowly, look them in a face, and ask them if they have a problem with me.  I think that would help a lot.  It's still really bad that there's people like that.  There's always going to be bad days and good days though.  The law of probability says that it will get better for you.


----------



## rudythecat (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been a victim of bullying.Honestly.At first, it was all about my height(i do sorta lack in height) people used to call me things like Midget or Short*ss, but I ognored them.After a while it was about my grades, and people used to call me the ever so popular 'nerd',and other names along those lines.I was tripped,pushed,and kicked,until eventually I couldn't take it and gave them a piece of my mind. I remember saying: I don't care what you say, or what you do,or what you think, all that matters is that i'm me and i'm happy with it, and if you're not happy with it, well so be it.That particular boy just stared at me in awe.The bullying stopped.

I still witnessed it though,like once in eighth grade, where I saw a group of fellow 8th graders picking on a new 6th grader and telling him that he's a nobody, and that he doesn't belong in middle school.They criticised his clothes, his hair, and his overall look.The guys eventually stopped and left, they boy being left alone and looking sad. That day just happened to be Dogdeball day at PE, and my team needed another player, and I let him join.The others just snickered and said that he would suck, but after a few rounds, he was actually pretty good.

Another incident was when I was in the cafeteria, sitting and eating lunch with my friends,when I saw a girl, alone on the table, sadly eating her lunch,overlooking everyone eating their lunches,chatting,and laughing.I felt bad, and left my  friends and plopped down right next to the girl.I said:Hey,what's your name, what school did you come from...etc.I know I made the right choice that day because, a week later,she sat at the same spot, but instead, with four friends. I looked at her,and she looked at me, and we both smiled.


A Message to all bullies: Don't make others feel down, because, eventually, karma WILL come back at you, and you won't be prepared.Bullying is basically the worst possible thing you could do to someone, you never know if they could be homeless,or abused, or are just trying to get through the day. JUST DON'T DO IT!

A Message to victims: Don't let those people put you down, because chances are, they're just insecure about themselves, and want to be feel good by making others feel bad.Ignore them! If the situation gets out of hand, consult an adult, therapist, or whoever you can. BELIEVE IN YOURSELF AND FIGHT AGAINST THE BULLYING!

Thankyou all, thanks for reading.  Have a nice day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have been a victim of bullying.Honestly.At first, it was all about my height(i do sorta lack in height) people used to call me things like Midget or Short*ss, but I ognored them.After a while it was about my grades, and people used to call me the ever so popular 'nerd',and other names along those lines.I was tripped,pushed,and kicked,until eventually I couldn't take it and gave them a piece of my mind. I remember saying: I don't care what you say, or what you do,or what you think, all that matters is that i'm me and i'm happy with it, and if you're not happy with it, well so be it.That particular boy just stared at me in awe.The bullying stopped.

I still witnessed it though,like once in eighth grade, where I saw a group of fellow 8th graders picking on a new 6th grader and telling him that he's a nobody, and that he doesn't belong in middle school.They criticised his clothes, his hair, and his overall look.The guys eventually stopped and left, they boy being left alone and looking sad. That day just happened to be Dogdeball day at PE, and my team needed another player, and I let him join.The others just snickered and said that he would suck, but after a few rounds, he was actually pretty good.

Another incident was when I was in the cafeteria, sitting and eating lunch with my friends,when I saw a girl, alone on the table, sadly eating her lunch,overlooking everyone eating their lunches,chatting,and laughing.I felt bad, and left my  friends and plopped down right next to the girl.I said:Hey,what's your name, what school did you come from...etc.I know I made the right choice that day because, a week later,she sat at the same spot, but instead, with four friends. I looked at her,and she looked at me, and we both smiled.


A Message to all bullies: Don't make others feel down, because, eventually, karma WILL come back at you, and you won't be prepared.Bullying is basically the worst possible thing you could do to someone, you never know if they could be homeless,or abused, or are just trying to get through the day. JUST DON'T DO IT!

A Message to victims: Don't let those people put you down, because chances are, they're just insecure about themselves, and want to be feel good by making others feel bad.Ignore them! If the situation gets out of hand, consult an adult, therapist, or whoever you can. BELIEVE IN YOURSELF AND FIGHT AGAINST THE BULLYING!

Thankyou all, thanks for reading.  Have a nice day.


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 7, 2013)

Himari said:
			
		

> I'm no longer the confident, fun-loving, happy girl I used to be who wasn't afraid to do things like talk in front of the class. Nowadays I'm too shy to even do things like go out by myself, talk to other people, I can't even say things like "Oh I look good today!" or anything good about myself or in fact many things.



Lucy, you mentioned being part of plays.  I know this isn't your only interest.  Tons of people are shy, but on the things you enjoy doing- you really need to let your creativity, your inner voice, *out*.  If you don't communicate & thoroughly express your abilities & eagerness to learn & let go the will to display your efforts to yourself & to your fellow pupils... then it's an awful waste wouldn't you agree?  ^o^ 

As you build on these hobbies, take whatever failures as *lessons* & to any successes or achievements as a subtle reminder that you have talent.  Positive reactions will fortify your happiness & in this regard, use it to quell your shyness. One day Lucy, some lucky guy is going to present you a classy bouquet & the last thing you should be doing is keeping silent & wondering:



Spoiler



Hrm... not quite hybrids, but it's a start.



(=

Best of luck then, & stay strong & focused!


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never been bullied, but normally when there is a bully at my school, bullying someone younger. I just walk over to them, and they run away. Everyone at school is afraid of me in ways, they know what I can do if they hurt me or my friends. I've only beaten someone up 'Outside' of school because she was slapping me in the face (Be aware, that i'm a girl). And most people were watching, I think that count's me as a bully? But i've never said anything verbal or psychical since that day. (Unless were messing around, so yeah)


----------



## Lauren (Sep 7, 2013)

My bullying drove me to bulimia. I've not told many people but I think it's horrid. From the age of 9-14 I made myself throw up so I didn't have to go to school. I then stopped eating, maybe cucumber or something here and there. I've been bullied my whole life for how I am and how I look.


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 7, 2013)

Personally, I've never been bullied, but I hate bullying and watching people get upset. Thus, I'm basically the school's bully police, and anyone and everyone has a friend. ^-^


----------



## rubyy (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never been bullied and fingers crossed I never will but some of my friends have been bullied and I'm always the one who defends for them, when I see my friends cry it breaks my heart, sometimes I see people tease other people in my class, I get really angry and upset because I don't even see the point in bullying, it's just a way to get attention from other people, bullying is something teachers don't realise, they may realise but they don't take action. My friends told me they can't tell our school councillor because the bully will call them a snitch, grass etc. two of my bestest friends are both bisexuals, they had the courage to tell everyone on Facebook that they're going out, which I respect them for that, unfortunately some people don't. Bullying causes suicide, moving school, skiving lessons etc which is really bad, people's grades go down due to bullying in class and teachers failing to take action which to me is despicable.

Bullying comes in all type of shapes and sizes.

•Cyberbulling.
•Physical bulling.
•Verbal Bulling.

No matter what they can always be resolved.


Tell a teacher! Defending yourself isn't snitching or grassing up someone. So please don't be afraid.

Try taking defence classes, it'll protect you, make the bully scared or even make yourself cooler


Try to make friends with the bullys. Sounds weird right? It's possible, you could have a lot in common. Or make friends with the bullys friends. Nothing's impossible.

If you are a victim of bullying *NEVER* show that you're hurt, you're just giving the bullys what they want and they will carry on, if you ignore them they soon will get bored.
•*Never* bully back, this will make the bully feel like there's competition and they will go at all cost to "be the better bully"
•Just walk away, ignore and be happy, always have a smile on your face.
•be around a group of friends, bullys tend to pick on singler people, if you must be alone keep your head held high and be confident, bullys tend to target shy people.


*Note*-The bullying will stop, just stay strong.




Pm me if you need any advice.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's a thing at my school, some people just don't realise that they're bullying. Sure, if you're being silly with friends and they know you're just being silly, that's not classified as bullying. However, if you're being silly (pushing, punching, calling them names jokingly etc) to a person who isn't your friend and takes it seriously, that's bullying. It may not sound like it to you but to the victim, it is.

On Friday, during Fitness, three girls decided it would be fun to mess with me by trying to push and tackle me. That is not, as I mentioned, a joke. As I said, it may seem like a joke to them, but towards me, it's past a joke. It's freaking bullying. Luckily, three of my guy friends saw it and one tried to stop it. The guys told the principal at lunch break and they set a meeting for me. I found it extremely kind of them to do so. After music, the three guys and I were waiting for the rest of the day for this meeting which didn't happen. During that time one of the guys (who is scottish and has only been at my school for eight weeks) mentioned how he has seen too much bullying occur to me already. They all also mention on how I don't tell anyone about this and just try to ignore it all.


----------



## Caucas (Sep 7, 2013)

I went through a stage or bullying through secondary school, name calling, rumours made up about me and plenty of threats. Hardly had any friends

Im a emotional person as it is but I have fount its made me even more now, its left me paranoid about everything. Its left me so unconfident of myself and I often find myself sometimes annoying the ones close to me because ofbme being paranoid about silly things. When people look at me on the street I always think its because of the way I look or the way I dress.

I think the most important thing is to surround yourself with positive people, people/someone that wont bring you down, supports you. Luckily I have my amazing bestfriend/bf he knows everything about me. Its also nice to just have that person where you can talk to about anything, you feel soo much better once you talk about it and get it off your chest. My advise is to not keep it bottled up.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 7, 2013)

I haven't REALLY been bullied, but every once and awhile have mean things said about me. I am a weird person though, because I don't take offense, and it doesn't bother me. I have had SO MANY times where people have told me to "**** myself" and I laugh it off and sometimes laugh with them at myself. Also people have said "Go die in a hole" and I say "That's my favorite recreational activity!!!" and get them all confused xD

It does bother me though when kids are relentlessly bugged, because I know that I am a more... Rare person, where nothing said about me bothers me that much.

I am weird. ._.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 7, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I haven't REALLY been bullied, but every once and awhile have mean things said about me. I am a weird person though, because I don't take offense, and it doesn't bother me. I have had SO MANY times where people have told me to "**** myself" and I laugh it off and sometimes laugh with them at myself. Also people have said "Go die in a hole" and I say "That's my favorite recreational activity!!!" and get them all confused xD
> 
> It does bother me though when kids are relentlessly bugged, because I know that I am a more... Rare person, where nothing said about me bothers me that much.
> 
> I am weird. ._.



^^^ THis. This is basically how I am. Yes, people have said stuff about me, and even to me, but I haven't considered myself 'bullied' since 6th grade. In grade school, I was never picked on, but everyone knew me as 'that quiet girl'... I had friends in higher level grade than me, so in class, I never talked. It wasn't fun. I knew what people thought about me. In middle school, it got worse. We had more classes with people I didn't know, and I struggled to find friends. I think I cried every year until 7th grade. That's when I started to be more open, and find my friends, and I also stopped caring. Stopped caring about grades (which isn't great...) what people thought, whatever. Something just snapped inside me and I haven't showed 'emotions' after that. That part is kind of upsetting, its sad I can't even cry about anything anymore >n< meh.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 7, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I haven't REALLY been bullied, but every once and awhile have mean things said about me. I am a weird person though, because I don't take offense, and it doesn't bother me. I have had SO MANY times where people have told me to "**** myself" and I laugh it off and sometimes laugh with them at myself. Also people have said "Go die in a hole" and I say "That's my favorite recreational activity!!!" and get them all confused xD
> 
> It does bother me though when kids are relentlessly bugged, because I know that I am a more... Rare person, where nothing said about me bothers me that much.
> 
> I am weird. ._.



Ouch.... I've gone through the same troubles because of my love for movies as well as my autism..


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> ^^^ THis. This is basically how I am. Yes, people have said stuff about me, and even to me, but I haven't considered myself 'bullied' since 6th grade. In grade school, I was never picked on, but everyone knew me as 'that quiet girl'... I had friends in higher level grade than me, so in class, I never talked. It wasn't fun. I knew what people thought about me. In middle school, it got worse. We had more classes with people I didn't know, and I struggled to find friends. I think I cried every year until 7th grade. That's when I started to be more open, and find my friends, and I also stopped caring. Stopped caring about grades (which isn't great...) what people thought, whatever. Something just snapped inside me and I haven't showed 'emotions' after that. That part is kind of upsetting, its sad I can't even cry about anything anymore >n< meh.




That's strange.  I've been friends with someone before where they got so mad one time at their parents that they snapped and couldn't feel emotions anymore.  They have been getting them back slowly though, you just have to give it time.  Don't let it happen again though; it's not good for you.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing that made me feel better after being bullied was payback. I'm not joking.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 8, 2013)

Bullying can happen to anybody-- all kinds of people have been bullied before, even towards pretty girls with healthy confidence or grown ups work places. Sometimes victims get caught up in bad luck that there are no ways to prevent it from happening in the first place. Life can be pretty random, there isn't much control to things like that. 

All I can say is: if defending yourself isn't enough, don't be afraid to ask help from those who are trustworthy (teachers, staff, parents, authorities, etc.) !


----------



## FiFi (Sep 8, 2013)

ForestRabbit said:


> All I can say is: if defending yourself isn't enough, don't be afraid to ask help from those who are trustworthy (teachers, staff, parents, authorities, etc.) !



I totally agree. As embarrassing or shameful as it may feel at the time, it can help. Particularly, I think if you're being physically bullied at school where it's hard to avoid like I was. They can offer you some level of protection against getting physically hurt. Nothing helped when it happened to me. Eventually, I just left school after years of being miserable and tried to forget about it. Meh. It's easier now, I'm a totally different person now so I feel like I gained back the confidence I lost from being bullied. It's tenuous though. Sometimes, if I find myself in a difficult, confrontational situation at work, I have trouble standing up for myself.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 8, 2013)

FiFi said:


> I totally agree. As embarrassing or shameful as it may feel at the time, it can help. Particularly, I think if you're being physically bullied at school where it's hard to avoid like I was. They can offer you some level of protection against getting physically hurt. Nothing helped when it happened to me. Eventually, I just left school after years of being miserable and tried to forget about it. Meh. It's easier now, I'm a totally different person now so I feel like I gained back the confidence I lost from being bullied. It's tenuous though. Sometimes, if I find myself in a difficult, confrontational situation at work, I have trouble standing up for myself.



Wow, I'm sorry that happened to you, and I'm sorry about your work place-- I hope your supervisor/ boss are reliable enough for you to contact them. 

I've been through situations similar to that, and I would simply document/ record whatever that has happened in my workplace. You can always ask your supervisor to view a surveillance video to check back what just happened. Sometimes it takes another person who is in power to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

I used to get bullied a lot. I am in tenth grade now, and it just recently stopped. In fifth grade, I was always mocked because I stuttered. I had speech issues, and people kept talking like a robot so I would understand them. It greatly offended me. Back in seventh grade, I got an out of school suspension for three days for defending myself against a bully. I was called stupid in class and I told him to stop because he was being immature. The teacher suspended me for calling him immature. Also I had to go to court and I left with thirty days of community service cleaning up Philadelphia. I hated it. In eight grade, I got pushed inside a classroom and the students wouldn't let me out and they locked me inside. When the teacher came, he yelled at me for being inside a classroom when the teacher wasn't there. A few weeks later, my English teacher had to use the bathroom and she left her keys hanging on the door. One of the students unlocked the door while the teacher was in the restroom, threw the keys inside, and he quickly shut the door. He locked her keys inside the classroom! When the teacher came back from, she was angry that someone locked her keys inside the classroom because there was absolutely no way to get inside until the principal came to unlock the door. I was the one that got blamed for it. When the teacher asked who did it, everyone pointed to me instead of to the person that actually did it. I was pissed off. I got a detention for something I didn't even do.  I came home crying every single day. I'm not even exaggerating.
Then I transferred school districts. This school is so much better and I don't think I was ever happy in school until now. My grades have improved and I've been taking more advanced classes since I've been able to focus more. I can't believe I didn't go to this new school in the first place, as I would be a better person today if I went there from the start. I have always heard that it gets better. That is completely false! Things don't get better unless you do something about it. I did something about it, and I transferred school districts. I'm glad I did, as I'm much happier with my life.

I just want to let the people here know that if you are getting bullied that you shouldn't care what others think. I did, and that was one of the biggest mistakes of my life! You will succeed in life and you will go far. I know that for a fact. Things happen for a reason. If I didn't get bullied, I wouldn't have transferred school districts. If I didn't transfer, I wouldn't have met my friends. I also have met a lot of my friends in my martial arts classes, and they're some of the best people I know. I'm sorry if anyone here is getting bullied. I know what it is like to get bullied. Those bullies aren't going anywhere in life. They think bullying makes them popular, but it doesn't. It makes them look immature, and they are immature!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 21, 2013)

I know I have said that I was never bullied in this thread, but as as per the first part of my confession, there were two instances in which I actually was (sidenote: if you read all that read, make sure you read part 1 so you can see it all has a happy ending.  )

(That said, I'm really sorry for lying v.v )

I won't ask anyone to read all that, so I will resume what it says here: I was in a car accident, lost my ability to walk, and I have been on a wheelchair ever since. I was in the hospital for a long time, and there were two boys who were older than me that really took the bullying too far.



Feraligatr said:


> I just want to let the people here know that if you are getting bullied that you shouldn't care what others think.



Nowadays, that's really easy for me, but when I was in the hospital, these boys bullied me physically. From hitting me on the face, to whispering nasty stuff on my ears, to tearing my short stories apart in pieces so tiny I could never recover them. What is worse I couldn't run away from them. I was scared by just seeing them, and I even lost some sleep at night because I thought they were going to break into my at night and do more cruel things to me. Everything they did was completely uncalled for, as prior to my accident I had never seen them before. I really hope whatever condition they had was making them do those kids of things. I don't want to know there are cruel people like them outside who live like that everyday.

I guess I'm trying to say that when bullying is verbal, it's easier to deal with it. If it's physical, you can usually run away, hide, or stand up to them. But there are cases in which you can't do much against physical bulling (and not even verbal - depends on how you deal with words). Bulling isn't always so easy to ignore. I stand by what I said earlier, that people are different and deal with these things differently. Now that I get along really well with my classmates, they don't let anyone do anything to me physically. And if someone says anything to me, I can deal with words really easily.

Bullying has to be dealt with. Both raising stronger people and raising nicer people. It's not a problem we should always have to fight, and not everyone will be lucky as they try to overcome it.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I used to get bullied a lot. I am in tenth grade now, and it just recently stopped. In fifth grade, I was always mocked because I stuttered. I had speech issues, and people kept talking like a robot so I would understand them. It greatly offended me. Back in seventh grade, I got an out of school suspension for three days for defending myself against a bully. I was called stupid in class and I told him to stop because he was being immature. The teacher suspended me for calling him immature. Also I had to go to court and I left with thirty days of community service cleaning up Philadelphia. I hated it. In eight grade, I got pushed inside a classroom and the students wouldn't let me out and they locked me inside. When the teacher came, he yelled at me for being inside a classroom when the teacher wasn't there. A few weeks later, my English teacher had to use the bathroom and she left her keys hanging on the door. One of the students unlocked the door while the teacher was in the restroom, threw the keys inside, and he quickly shut the door. He locked her keys inside the classroom! When the teacher came back from, she was angry that someone locked her keys inside the classroom because there was absolutely no way to get inside until the principal came to unlock the door. I was the one that got blamed for it. When the teacher asked who did it, everyone pointed to me instead of to the person that actually did it. I was pissed off. I got a detention for something I didn't even do.  I came home crying every single day. I'm not even exaggerating.
> Then I transferred school districts. This school is so much better and I don't think I was ever happy in school until now. My grades have improved and I've been taking more advanced classes since I've been able to focus more. I can't believe I didn't go to this new school in the first place, as I would be a better person today if I went there from the start. I have always heard that it gets better. That is completely false! Things don't get better unless you do something about it. I did something about it, and I transferred school districts. I'm glad I did, as I'm much happier with my life.
> 
> I just want to let the people here know that if you are getting bullied that you shouldn't care what others think. I did, and that was one of the biggest mistakes of my life! You will succeed in life and you will go far. I know that for a fact. Things happen for a reason. If I didn't get bullied, I wouldn't have transferred school districts. If I didn't transfer, I wouldn't have met my friends. I also have met a lot of my friends in my martial arts classes, and they're some of the best people I know. I'm sorry if anyone here is getting bullied. I know what it is like to get bullied. Those bullies aren't going anywhere in life. They think bullying makes them popular, but it doesn't. It makes them look immature, and they are immature!





I have a story similar to this.  The same thing happened to me, I had speech issues, and I ended up transferring to private school where I like it way more.  It's awful though when people make fun of you for being different.  There's so many immature kids that think being different makes people weird.  Everyone is different from each other in at least one way in the world though.  Just because someone doesn't have an advantage you have, or someone doesn't have a feature you have, doesn't mean they're weird.  Everyone is weird and immature in their own way.  That doesn't mean they should get bullied for it though.  Even political and religious leaders are human, and therefore are equal to all other humans.  We have basically just created a world where we divide ourselves from each other.  Sadly, there is no such thing as a perfect community, aka utopia.  There will always be people who think they are better because they have an advantage or more power.  Those people need a reality check though.  No one is better than anyone.  I know this is going to sound funny as an example, but a hobo living on the streets receives more sympathy than a rich, company owner that has it all.  The hobo has the advantage of respect, and therefore both sides are equal.  If anyone ever says they're better than someone else, they're an elitist, snobby, jerk that shouldn't be allowed to exist in this world.  People don't respect you if you have money, fame, or power.  Obama has been elected twice for the united states.  Does that mean the majority voted for him?  Yes.  Does that mean the majority likes his ideas?  Yes.  Him and the president before him have created more debt than several major wars combined though.  I'm not saying he's a bad person, or his ideas are bad, but honestly, some people need to have a reality check.  They need to stop giving into this snobby garbage the world says they need to.  Don't live, act, or do what most other people are doing.  And always make sure you know about what you're supporting, causing, and providing.  As Abraham Lincoln once said, a house divided itself cannot stand.  And Martin Luther King said that everyone should be judged by how they act, not their race.  It goes further than that though.  He was exactly right about more than just fighting for his race.  They should be judged how they act, not their race, income, popularity, fame, gender decisions, religious decisions, or individual decisions.  If everyone was treated equally, we wouldn't live in the shallow, garbage world we live in right now.  We would live in a world where everything is deep and meaningful.  I seek not seven continents divided in more ways than one, I seek one world, *united.*


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

ForestRabbit said:


> Bullying can happen to anybody-- all kinds of people have been bullied before, even towards pretty girls with healthy confidence or grown ups work places. Sometimes victims get caught up in bad luck that there are no ways to prevent it from happening in the first place. Life can be pretty random, there isn't much control to things like that.
> 
> All I can say is: if defending yourself isn't enough, don't be afraid to ask help from those who are trustworthy (teachers, staff, parents, authorities, etc.) !



I don't want to sound like a **** but sometimes this just isn't enough. In my high school, several years ago, students had to do community service and I lucked out. I had to go to a Junior High School and basically be some assistant for the Dean. Some teachers just do not give a damn at all. I grew up in an area that going to your parents wasn't always an option. My mother was never around because she was a single parent raising three children. I just couldn't bring myself to bother her after a long day. Fortunately I was never bullied because well I don't but still being the Dean's assistant I would see so many reports of it. I didn't realize bullies now actually attacked girls in such horrible ways. I'm talking about a group of boys after school. I had to do something which is pretty much me walking the girl home and whatever.  We all know how bullies are they prey on the weak.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 21, 2013)

i've been bullied before. i got bullied in first and through out second grade. seems like a pretty young grade to be bullied in, huh? thing is i was only targeted on by one person who constantly made fun of me and talked about me. ever since third grade hit, he never bullied me ever again and still doesn't. it didn't effect me to such a point where i switched schools or anything back then, and i'm still going. it's kind of nice though, he's not in any of my classes anymore, haha. but really i'm the kind silent girl that always stays in the back of the class to herself and such, so nobody really bothers me.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been bullied in 6th, 7th, and 8th grade. In 6th grade, this punk would call me names, hit from time to time, and take away my glasses. In jr high, I went to probably the worst school in the city. Fights everyday and the aroma of weed. People would make fun of me and this one guy in the beginning of the year in history, he punched me in the back every second of class. My back would be in pain and I almost cried after. Thank God that I was put in advanced placement classes afterwards because the kids there were nicer than the kids in regular classes.. 

I dont know if this counts as bullying, but in first grade my substitute teacher yelled at me "mind your own business, b###h." My friend stapled his finger and I called the substitute over and she says that! Didn't know at the time what that word meant, but ever since I became very shy and very quiet.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> I been bullied in 6th, 7th, and 8th grade. In 6th grade, this punk would call me names, hit from time to time, and take away my glasses. In jr high, I went to probably the worst school in the city. Fights everyday and the aroma of weed. People would make fun of me and this one guy in the beginning of the year in history, he punched me in the back every second of class. My back would be in pain and I almost cried after. Thank God that I was put in advanced placement classes afterwards because the kids there were nicer than the kids in regular classes..
> 
> I dont know if this counts as bullying, but in first grade my substitute teacher yelled at me "mind your own business, b###h." Didn't know at the time what that word meant, but ever since I became very shy and very quiet.


I feel bad for you, I'm sorry you had to go through both emotional and physical pain  But just know that many people are by your side


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am partially laughed at for saying my th's like f. So if I say this it sometimes sounds like fis. It's not all the time but it was really bad in 3rd grade. I am not what you call traditionally pretty and a girl I know in my school makes fun of that. I wore make up one day and she quotes "you know that wont help right?" She asks why I have a mirror in my locker I don'thae any make up to fix. Like I need it cause it won't help". She is a b****! She kinda stopped now because my current boyfriend stood up to her for me. Before that she said wow. kia sad you don't have a boyfriend yet." I told her "well maybe I don't want to be 13 boyfriend b**** like you." Got lunch detention for that. Also there's another girl who stickers at people without apple products. Ug. My friend and I have a club at school for this li.d of discussion


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> I am partially laughed at for saying my th's like f. So if I say this it sometimes sounds like fis. It's not all the time but it was really bad in 3rd grade. I am not what you call traditionally pretty and a girl I know in my school makes fun of that. I wore make up one day and she quotes "you know that wont help right?" She asks why I have a mirror in my locker I don'thae any make up to fix. Like I need it cause it won't help". She is a b****! She kinda stopped now because my current boyfriend stood up to her for me. Before that she said wow. kia sad you don't have a boyfriend yet." I told her "well maybe I don't want to be 13 boyfriend b**** like you." Got lunch detention for that. Also there's another girl who stickers at people without apple products. Ug. My friend and I have a club at school for this li.d of discussion




Lol Apple products? She's a freaking hipster which is the lowest form of scum. I mean what?


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Lol Apple products? She's a freaking hipster which is the lowest form of scum. I mean what?



Yes!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Yes!



Linux/Android!

I guess I'm not helping lol


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

I knew people that were bullied because of their taste in movies...

I remember some guy going like:

"You don't like Rocky? You're a stupid dumb***. Taxi Driver was ****. Anyone who hates Rocky and likes Taxi Driver is an idiot."

Can't remember when, but I remember hearing that from someone.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

I was bullied A LOT mainly by other girls from 5th grade up until recently. It's only my freshman year of college and I haven't been bullied for this yet, so I'm hoping it stays that way. *knocks on wood*
I don't think people understand that just because someone doesn't look the way you want them to, doesn't mean they can just fix it. Someone can't just change their genetics, I can't help that I look a certain way and you're going to make fun of me for it? That really stings because it's not something I can change and then be left alone about.

If you don't know someone's life, leave them alone.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was bullied A LOT mainly by other girls from 5th grade up until recently. It's only my freshman year of college and I haven't been bullied for this yet, so I'm hoping it stays that way. *knocks on wood*
> I don't think people understand that just because someone doesn't look the way you want them to, doesn't mean they can just fix it. Someone can't just change their genetics, I can't help that I look a certain way and you're going to make fun of me for it? That really stings because it's not something I can change and then be left alone about.
> 
> If you don't know someone's life, leave them alone.



You're in college? Don't worry it's the best people are definitely a lot more accepting of each other. I wanna go back...


----------



## Mary (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm bullied on a daily basis right now. The thing is, I really don't care. I know sometimes people will say that to act tough, but I'm not. I'm not trying to be superman. I just don't mind someone telling me my clothes are hideous, because I like them, and I know they're awesome. Whenever someone calls me a b****, I say: that's Nerd ***** to you. I'm weird. But that's ok.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> You're in college? Don't worry it's the best people are definitely a lot more accepting of each other. I wanna go back...



Just a freshman so far. It's a lot better than high school and middle school already.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Just a freshman so far. It's a lot better than high school and middle school already.



I blame Junior/Highschool troubles on the hormones. Still College is great getting to meet so many people who have just calm down are a little more mature. If you're lucky you get to go college in a city and even meet people from all over the country or outside the country. Dude I'm jealous of you right now...




Mary said:


> I'm bullied on a daily basis right now. The thing is, I really don't care. I know sometimes people will say that to act tough, but I'm not. I'm not trying to be superman. I just don't mind someone telling me my clothes are hideous, because I like them, and I know they're awesome. Whenever someone calls me a b****, I say: that's Nerd ***** to you. I'm weird. But that's ok.




I just have to saying being weird is such a normal thing to say =p

Shame you're being bullied though.  *fist bump* Nerds unite.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 22, 2013)

I know I've posted on here before, but...

In my GCSE Maths class there was a group of boys who constantly sexually harassed girls in my class- including me. It started off with them just making offhand comments but when they realised our MALE maths teacher wasn't stopping them it started getting worse, with the attempting- and often succeeding- of touching girls in my class. If you were sitting next to any one of those boys they'd try and stick a hand up your skirt (One girl started screaming when this happened, she got the detention for it.) and it wasn't just the 'ugly' girls getting this treatment, all the girls were getting it and every time we went and confronted our teacher about it he was all 'boys will be boys', 'just ignore them' and even 'maybe you shouldn't dress so provocatively'.

On the last day of the year I eventually snapped at those boys. I was sitting next to my boyfriend, we didn't have any work since it was the last day (We had to be in class though) so we were just chatting about the upcoming holidays, when the whole group of boys moved their seats around me and started trying to pull me away from my boyfriend. I started screaming, the teacher started yelling at me, the group of boys were laughing, my boyfriend started yelling at the boys... And then I punched one of the boys, square in the jaw. Everyone froze. All the girls started cheering as my boyfriend pulled me away, the teacher then sent me and the group of boys to the head teachers office. The boys tried to blame me, saying I lashed out at them. I wouldn't have any of it so I told the head teacher what had been happening for TWO YEARS without anything being done about it apart from the girls getting blamed.

All those boys lost their places at our local college and were not allowed to go to prom. Our Maths teacher was suspended. And finally the harassment stopped. (My boyfriend was not involved with that group of boys, just to fully clarify.)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I know I've posted on here before, but...
> 
> In my GCSE Maths class there was a group of boys who constantly sexually harassed girls in my class- including me. It started off with them just making offhand comments but when they realised our MALE maths teacher wasn't stopping them it started getting worse, with the attempting- and often succeeding- of touching girls in my class. If you were sitting next to any one of those boys they'd try and stick a hand up your skirt (One girl started screaming when this happened, she got the detention for it.) and it wasn't just the 'ugly' girls getting this treatment, all the girls were getting it and every time we went and confronted our teacher about it he was all 'boys will be boys', 'just ignore them' and even 'maybe you shouldn't dress so provocatively'.
> 
> ...





Ugh, that's horrible.  I'm actually glad now that despite people excluding you in my area they don't do that.  They're a bunch of idiots for doing that.  The first time they did that I would have picked them up by the thumb and threw them into the wall using joint manipulation, regardless of detention.  It's not only horrible, but it's gross that some guys have twisted minds like that.  People should respect each other's bodies.  I bet they lost their integrity for doing that.  And that teacher deserved to get suspended.  Why would you just shrug harassment off; I'm pretty sure sexual harassment is illegal in the school code of conduct too.  It's good you fought back though.  People respect you when you stand up for them.  You can make a lot of friends by doing that, even if you get blamed for it.  Those guys need to get a life though.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

How the hell is sexual harassment ignored? That isn't just plain bullying. I know it's terrible to say but I can understand the staff ignoring it. It's impossible to police but sexual harassment is just so much worse.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> How the hell is sexual harassment ignored? That isn't just plain bullying. I know it's terrible to say but I can understand the staff ignoring it. It's impossible to police but sexual harassment is just so much worse.



Seriously, SH is a form of bullying...  IMO


----------

